#  Chat Ecke >   Lustiges-Flirten oder so >

## Brava

Wer von euch Flirtet auch so gern,
Meldet euch :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:

----------


## Obelix1962

hach Schnuckelchen jetzt gehts so richtig scharf an die Tasten 
welchen Jahrgang, Datum des Birthdays kenn ich ja schon, hat denn das Mädchen

----------


## Brava

Aber Schatzilein ich bin auch ein jahrgang 1962

----------


## Obelix1962

Da haben sich ja zwei Jahrgangsgleiche zum Flirten gefunden. 
Ha wie schön entlich mal das gleiche Hochwasser (Hamburg 1962) das gleiche Geburtsjahr (1962) das gleiche Forum (Patientenfragen.net) u.s.w. 
So viele Gemeinsamkeiten auf einmal wie schön !   :im_yours_ribbon_cut:   :rainbow1:   :r_my_date_cut:   :smelling_flower:

----------


## Brava

Siehste ,der Jahrgang lieber Obelix  ist gar nicht so schlecht :e_jumping_1:

----------


## Obelix1962

Sag ich auch immer ! 
Mir wird aber diesbezüglich nicht zugehört.
In unserem Alter hat man ja meistens da halbe Leben schon hinter sich gebracht (so kurz vor der Rente oder grinz die kinder fast schon aus dem Haus Grinz grinz). 
Aber zum alten Eisen gehören wir trotzalledem nicht wir wissen noch von den Zeiten als es keinen Computer gab und der Fernsehen nur schwarz weiß Bilder hatte zu berichten und sind heute ganz flott beim in die Tasten hauen dabei.

----------


## Brava

Du Süsser ich bin im besten alter ,nun kommen meinen 2 Sturm und drang zeiten
altes Eisen ist noch nicht,Jetzt fängt das leben erst richtig an

----------


## Obelix1962

Ah wie lecker eine Mit40er ! 
Da schwillt der Kamm da juckt das Leder 
ich sag jetz einfach mal:
Bis später ! 
Wart ab bis ich zu Hause bin
ruckzuck ich wieder im Forum bin! 
Da werd ich dann mal Ledern,
hoffentlich bekommen wir uns nicht in die Federn 
Bis bald Du lieblich Wesen 
wirst hoffentlich mich nicht vermissen.

----------


## Teetante

*@ Obelix! 
Na Herzilein, hast Du eine neue Flamme gefunden?  
Grüße vom Bärchen   *

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante, 
ich werd doch mein Bärchen nicht enttäuschen und Fremdschreiben, wir sind doch ein anständiges Forum

----------


## lucy230279

ich!!! 
flirte auch gern
aber das dürfte ja jeder hier wissen.
wo sind meine "flirtopfer" :Huh?: 
zwicki, schubsi, wo seid ihr
*lucysichsuchendumschaut*

----------


## Obelix1962

@lucy 
Die Bube sind schon in die Heia

----------


## lucy230279

des is wieder mal typisch,naja einer muss ja hier arbeiten.. :Smiley:

----------


## Obelix1962

Sie haben es sich aber auch redlich verdient und wollten beim flirten nicht stören.

----------


## lucy230279

wieso stören? wen denn? mein sonnenscheinchen, ich glaub, du bist bei brava in den besten händen  :Grin:

----------


## Obelix1962

@lucy, 
ja schon, wenn sich dann noch melde würde wäre ds auch schön *grinz* 
Gaby wird dies bestimmt nach diesem Kommentar auch mal wieder tun (vielleicht)

----------


## Brava

Ja natürlich mein Süsser,kleiner Obelixle
Komm lass dir knuddel :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:

----------


## Obelix1962

@Brava, 
ja da ist Sie ja ! 
Knuddel  :im_yours_ribbon_cut:   mal fast unbemerkt, so zärtlich wie ich drücken kann zurück ! 
Aber pst  :emot37_finger:   nicht Andrea verraten

----------


## Brava

Warum sollte ich das tun
Knuddel Knuddel :hearts_mouth:  mein Herzilein

----------


## Teetante

> Aber pst   nicht Andrea verraten

 *Macht hier, was Ihr wollt! 
Ich knuddel live zuhause mit meinem Mann, ist viiiiiieeeeel schöner! Und bringt auch keine Diskussionen mit sich.... 
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## Brava

Nun du bistja bestimmt nicht so lange zusammen mit deinem Mann,da ist es normal das man zu haus flirtet,
Wir älter Beziehungsleute müssen flirten  :im_yours_ribbon_cut:

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante und Brava, 
Liebe Andrea, liebe Gaby 
gibt es denn nichts schöneres wenn man weis das es da jemanden gibt der einem zuhört und bei Gelegenheit auch mal zart einen Klaps auf den Hintern gibt oder samft durchs Haar streicht.
Schön ist es natürlch auch sich kleine Gemeinheiten ins Ohr zu knappern und innig dabei zu Umarmen. 
Hach was bin ich Heute wieder für ein Lenz, das alles mach ich jetzt einfach mal mit Euch.

----------


## Brava

Mann mach mir keine Frühlingsgefühle

----------


## Brava

hallo mein Obelixle wie gehts meinem Süssen heut

----------


## Teetante

*@ Brava! 
Nee, wir sind erst 3 Jahre zusammen und am 06.04. ein Jahr verheiratet, aber glaube mir, bei uns schleicht sich der Alltag immer nur mal rein, dann verschwindet der wieder, wir arbeiten ja auch an unserer Liebe und Ehe, mein Mann und ich sind die besten Freunde und lieben uns jeden Tag mehr! 
Und das ist bestimmt auch in 20 Jahren noch so, da sehen wir schon zu, daß es so bleibt bzw. sich immer wieder auf's neue festigt. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Brava

Du glückliche

----------


## Teetante

*Ja, stimmt, ich bin auch sehr glücklich! Und ich freue mich auf das Wochenende mit meinem Göttergatten, hihi, wie immer viel vor und Sonntagabend fragen wir uns dann, nanu? Wo sind denn die 2 Tage geblieben? 
Werde auch am WE nicht viel hier sein, tut mir vielleicht auch mal ganz gut... 
LG, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante, 
ja ja und Abends wenn der Göga dann vor der Kiste eingeschlafen ist ruckzuck ins Forum und gechatet auf Teufel komm raus. 
Das hatten wir doch schon, oder?

----------


## Brava

Aber Obelix sprichst du da aus erfahrung?

----------


## Teetante

*Hihi, gerade gestern abend! *lach**

----------


## Brava

Das war noch gar nichts

----------


## Obelix1962

@Brava, 
nach 18 Jahren Ehekrieg darf Mann seiner Frau sagen geh Du mal schon ins Bettchen ich komme nach, muß nur noch bis in die Puppen im PF.net flirten.

----------


## Teetante

*18 Jahre Ehekrieg? 
Aha, ich darf auch so ins PF.net, muß nicht vorher fragen.... Oder gar meinen Mann ins Bett schicken....    *

----------


## Brava

Erst 18 na ich schon 23,da flirt ich was das zeug hält Andrea die süsse ist noch im Flittern

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante, 
ist da überhaupt schon die Ehe vollzogen bei Euch zweien !  
Jetzt duckt sich der Obelix aber mal schnell ! *GRINZ**GRINZ**GRINZ*

----------


## Brava

Pass auf mein Süsser,gleich schmeisst sie was nach dir

----------


## Obelix1962

@Brava, 
ich mein doch nicht Dich meine Süße ich meinte Teetäntchen

----------


## Patientenschubser

was erst 18 bzw 23 Jahre na da sind wir euch ja was vorraus, 
bei uns sind es jetzt 30 Jahre....

----------


## Obelix1962

@Patientenschubser, 
das ist ja kurz vor der Lindenhochzeit oder bei 30 Jahren
Landsknechtene wie man bei Euch so sagt. 
Aber in 3 1/2 Jahren haste schon die Knofihochzeit da kannste dan ja ne Runde Wildsau schmeißen

----------


## Patientenschubser

Knofihochzeit :Huh?:  
Lindenhochzeit :Huh?:  Landsknechtenehochzeit :Huh?:  
Glaubst Du ich feier das auch noch das ich so lange verheiratet bin? 
Na auf der anderen Seite wäre das ein Grund zum feiern das ich es solange mit meiner Frau ausgehalten habe.  :Smiley:   *Kommentar meiner Frau zu diesem Beitrag: "Kindskopf "* 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Obelix1962

Guggsch Du hier:  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hochzeitstag 
Weist Du mehr !

----------


## lucy230279

@schubsi, 
oder deine frau feiert, dass sie es mit dir ausgehalten hat. :Smiley:

----------


## Obelix1962

@Lucy, 
die feiert zum Muttertag, am internationalen Frauentag und am Vatertag (da ist er unterwegs) sowie in jeder freien Minute

----------


## Brava

30 Jahre das schaff ich nicht,das ist zu lange

----------


## Patientenschubser

Das ist doch kein Problem, scheinbar ist noch keinem aufgefallen das es 
mit meinem Alter garnicht hin kommen kann..  :Smiley:  
So aufmerksam lest ihr also die Posts hier, ganz toll *entrüstetkuck* 
Eigentlich ist das ein Witz... 
Den normalerweise kommt die Frage: 
"Was schon 30 Jahre  :Huh?: ... Wahnsinn aber so alt biste doch noch garnicht...!!!" 
Dann meine Antwort: 
"Das nicht (mein Alter) aber Kriegsjahre zählen doppelt  :Smiley: " 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Brava

na wo ist denn Mein Süsser Schubsilein

----------


## Patientenschubser

*nach Brava schiel*  
na wo biste den :Huh?:

----------


## Patientenschubser

oh verd.... da waren wir beide wohl gleich schnell... 
Ich bin hier aber soooo weit weg von dir....

----------


## Brava

Schatzi bei mir ist Totaler Zickenalarm ich hau ab ,gehste mit

----------


## Brava

Hei  mein Süsser wo biste abgeblieben

----------


## Patientenschubser

....Hechel schnauf völlig ausser Atem....
Jawohl lass uns Auswandern, 
hmm vielleicht in die Altstadt  (zu Janis)... oder nach Dießlingen dort kann man ganz toll Hähnchen essen im Staatsbahnhof ...) 
Aber ich muss warten bis meine kleine wieder gesund ist... Hahahaha ungeschick lässt grüßen... sie hat sich gestern beim Sport den Armgebrochen..... 
Gott seis getrommelt und gepfiffen es reicht ein Gips und muss  nicht operiert werden...

----------


## Brava

Oh die Arme Maus ,sag ihr gut besserung von mir,mein junior hatte mal gleichzeitig 2 gebrochene Arme gar nicht lustig ich wollte jetzt auswandern, Süsser ich hock hier im Zickenstall

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na dann musst du dir einen anderen Suchen ich muss doch noch arbeiten bis morgen früh...  
Geh doch in die Stadt, *grins* _keinen Trinken_ *grins* sondern gemütlich irgendwo rein sitzten und mit fremden Leuten quatschen.... 
Hau einfach ab und mach die Türe leise hinter dir zu....  :Smiley:  
*träller* ich war noch niemlas in New York ich war noch niemals aus Hawaii.... *träller*

----------


## Brava

Ich weiss was ich fahr mit dir mit,dann können wir singen,das mit dem trinken musste kommen gel Schatzi

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na klar musste das sein .... Hahahaha.... hicks wooo sinnnenn meine Klaaammmoooten hicks... 
Also fahren wir zusammen, wohin :Huh?:  Wo stell ich solange meine Frau hin  :Huh?:

----------


## Brava

in den Schrank ich muss weg tschau bis morgen

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na ich hätte die Gefriertruhe vorgeschlagen da hält sie sich frisch und keiner hört das rufen  :Smiley:  
Nein das ist zu böse, würde ich niemals machen... 
Meine Zuckerpuppe einfrieren... *schauder*

----------


## lucy230279

in diesem thread binich richtig. schubsi, du flirtest fremd :Huh?:  brava, finger weg, du hast obelix!!  :angry_10:  :angry_10:   :angry_1:  :angry_1:  *schnief* :k_crying:  :k_crying:  :k_crying:  :k_crying:  @schubsi und zwicki    :drawing_heart:   :drawing_heart:    :f_05blow_kiss:   :f_05blow_kiss:    :hearts_mouth:   :im_yours_ribbon_cut:   :lips_heart_1:

----------


## Patientenschubser

He ich flirte mit wem ich will und vorallem wer greifbar ist..  :Smiley:  
Sodele und mit Brava machts noch viel mehr Spaß, die wohnt nämlich um die Ecke....  :Smiley:  
bllll

----------


## lucy230279

na warte, waahh, ich seh schon, ich bin chancenlos 
*traurigist* :Sad:

----------


## lucy230279

viel spaß mit brava

----------


## Zwickbua

Hallo LUCY wenn der nicht will ich bin ja auch noch da

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ahja, genau wir spielen Bäumchen wechsle dich.... 
Oder eben wie bei Franz Josef Degenhardt:
"Heute hier morgen dort bin kaum da muss ich fort...."

----------


## Zwickbua

Eifersüchtig ?
mein Bruder

----------


## Patientenschubser

:Huh?:  Was mit Fremdwörtern konnte ich noch nie umgehen. 
Also ein klares NEIN, warum auch, bleibt ja in der Familie....  :Smiley:

----------


## lucy230279

ich will euch beide, weil ich euch beide super gern mag!!! 
wirklich!!

----------


## Zwickbua

Was glaubst du warum wir mit dier hin und her schreiben 
vieleicht weil wir dich auch mögen oder so

----------


## Patientenschubser

oder weil wir nix besseres zutun haben :Huh?:  
Häää :Huh?:

----------


## Zwickbua

ich hätte was besseres zu tun 
nach dem trinken einfach ins Bett gehn
Aber schlafen ist vergeudete Zeit

----------


## lucy230279

ich hoffe doch, die antwort von zwicki :Grin:  
ihr zwei, euch würd ich am liebsten mitnehmen.. :Grin:

----------


## Zwickbua

mit nehmen geht gar nicht aber treffen und so geht schon

----------


## Patientenschubser

wir passen ja auch in keine Tüte oder gar in einen Rucksack oder so.
Also ist mit mitnehmen nichts drin..  :Smiley:

----------


## lucy230279

okay, fangen wir mit treffen an. ich komm mit nem 7,5t und dann nehm ich euch mit  :Grin:

----------


## Zwickbua

na mal nicht übertreiben
wie gesagt wir sind stattlich aber nicht dick
OK nicht so dick

----------


## lucy230279

es war auch arg frech und sollte so net verstanden werden, mein sonnenschein, sorry :-)

----------


## Zwickbua

Kein Problem bin doch ein Spassvogel und mach eh jeden Blödsinn mit

----------


## lucy230279

das hoffe ich,
gute nacht, lucy jetzt schnell schlafen muss,
darf am schalter nachher net einschlafen..  :night_rise:

----------


## Zwickbua

na dann schlaf gut und gähn morgen deine Kunden nicht an

----------


## lucy230279

das wird nicht passieren!! lächeln und keine müdigkeit zeigen ist antrainiert!! :Grin:  
(macht sich auch in langweiligen vorträgen gut  :Smiley:  )
cu, sonnenschein..

----------


## Brava

He wann geht ihr denn schlafen

----------


## Patientenschubser

immer mal wieder zwischen drin gehen wir pennen.
Jeder für sich so wie sich das gehört...  :Smiley:

----------


## Brava

wers Glaubt mein süsser

----------


## Patientenschubser

wirke ich etwa unglaubwürdig... HÄÄÄ

----------


## Brava

Naja mein Süsser,wer weiss wer weiss

----------


## Patientenschubser

WAAAASSSS hier gleich mal aufpluster und sich fürchterlich aufreg... 
was sind das den für Sprüche von dir Brava *seuftz* ich bin zutiefst entäuscht, du hast mir mein Herz gebrochen....  
*oooohhhtragödiewehtmichan*

----------


## lucy230279

soso.. brava hat dein herz gebrochen... und ich...?
*schluchz*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Du doch nicht.... wie den auch...  :Huh?:

----------


## lucy230279

ich würd dir nie dein herz brechen können, aber wenn brava dir das herz gebrochen hat, muss sie es ja vorher erobert haben,was ich anscheinend nicht getan habe..also..

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ja Weibsvolk iss klar nun ich werde hier ein Goldwaage einstellen 
die gerne von alle Frauen (und auch Männern) benutzt werden darf.   
Gruß Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

du bist nicht mit gold aufzuwiegen, du bist unbezahlbar!!!

----------


## Patientenschubser

ich dachte das eher für die Worte, nicht für meine Wenigkeit,
weil in diese Waage werde ich kaum passen  :Smiley:

----------


## Zwickbua

Was ist denn hier los
mit mir kann auch hemmunglos geflirtet werden fasl sonst nieman zeit hat

----------


## lucy230279

@schubsi, 
dummerchen, es geht hier net um gewicht und größe, sondern um dich als person..!! 
@zwicki..
mein schatz, du warst unter der dusche, jetzt biste ja wieder da.. wäre gern dabei gewesen und hätte dich und deinen armen rücken gepflegt...

----------


## Patientenschubser

Naja mit dem Gesicht das Du da in deinem Avatarbild machst 
musste bestimmt lange warten bis du jemanden findest der mit dir flirtet..  :Smiley:  
Aber ich kenn dich zu gut ich weiß das dass nicht lange dauert  :Smiley:

----------


## Zwickbua

deine gedanken helfen schon 
Bei ner Frau die an mich denkt da wirds doch schon wieder etwas besser

----------


## Patientenschubser

> @zwicki..
> mein schatz, du warst unter der dusche, jetzt biste ja wieder da.. wäre gern dabei gewesen und hätte dich und deinen armen rücken gepflegt...

 
was ist das den :Huh?:  Naja mit den Rückenschmerzen die der Arme hat wäre es sicherlich nötig das im jemande hilft...  :Smiley:

----------


## Zwickbua

Du als Sani läst ja nix von dir hören da muß ich doch auf meine Forumsfreude zurückgreifen 
obwohl du schnell da währst um mich zu heilen 
OH falscher Text du kommst nur zum mich auslachen heilen lass ich mich dann doch lieber von den Mädels

----------


## lucy230279

@schubsi 
eifersüchtig? brauchste net sein, mein liebling 
@zwicki 
dein avatarbild ist natürlich net so zum flirten geeignet  :Smiley:  
aber cih weiß es ja besser und deshalb flirte ich hier weiter :Grin:

----------


## Zwickbua

das Bild ist wirklich nicht das beste aber ich seh ja zum Glück etwas anders aus

----------


## lucy230279

ja eben, des weiß ich doch. du siehst in echt tausendmal besser aus :Grin:  
bin kein sani, aber ein mädel und würde dir gern helfen, wenn ich nur wüsste wie? streichel dir mal über den kopf.. :Grin:

----------


## Zwickbua

fühlt sich gut an mach weiter

----------


## lucy230279

hier? öffentlich? also weißt du..  :Grin:  
ich nehm dich in den arm und kuschle mit dir, genieße es und vergiss die blöden schmerzen..

----------


## Brava

Der Süsse braucht ne Rückenmassage ,damit er fit wird
Armer Schubsi ich brech dir nicht das Herz hab dich doch lieb

----------


## lucy230279

@brava 
ich hab da meine eigenen methoden gegen rückenschmerzen, massage kann ich nicht, wegens meinen händen.. 
wenn du schubsi auch nur ein haar krümmst, wenn auch nur gedanklich, komm ich sofort rüber und verteidige ihn, klar? lucys rache ist grausam!! :Grin:

----------


## Obelix1962

Da ist man mal für einen kurzen Moment nicht online
da wird hinter dem Rücken geflirtet
jetzt schlägt es 13 
Haaaaa der Obelix jetzt aber ganz fest aufstampft 
nach dem rechten schaut
böse Buben schnell verhaut
wie ein Löwe er dann brüllt
Obelix ist ganz schön wild

----------


## lucy230279

auweia,
sonnenscheinchen, werd doch nicht böse.
hab dich doch so lieb  :Smiley:

----------


## Brava

Ja wen haben wir den da mein Obelixle lass dir k :im_yours_ribbon_cut: nuddeln
Lucy den Schubsi werd ich nie weh tun der ist doch Knuffig

----------


## Obelix1962

Wie die Mädels lieb werden man solls nicht glauben  
Aber keine sorgen
der Obelix beruhigt sich bis morgen
vielleicht auch früher 
wer weis !

----------


## Brava

wiso beruhigen Schatzi wir sind doch lieb

----------


## lucy230279

des seh ich auch so, wir sind ja soooo lieb. geb dir auch mal nen knuddel, wenn brava es erlaubt  *g*

----------


## Brava

Na klar doch so ein stattlicher Kerl wie Obelix schafft auch mehr als eine Stimmts

----------


## Obelix1962

Obelix hat ja zwei Hände oder waren es tausende

----------


## Brava

ich komme gleich ,warte auf mich

----------


## lucy230279

ich komm morgen,wenn du mit brava fertig bist...

----------


## Obelix1962

Ich mach dann schon mal das Kokosöl Handwarm 
und bereite meine Folterwerkzeuge vor.

----------


## lucy230279

da bin ich ja froh, dass brava da zuerst durch muss *puuhh*

----------


## Brava

schnucki du sado typ ich liebs französisches essen und keine Folter

----------


## lucy230279

ich hoffe du meinst die sprache? *grins*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Brava,  
Notfalls übersetzt es Dir Lucy 
si l'impact de langue est exact la fille comme le beurre fond probablement vers

----------


## Zwickbua

Hallo Obelix und wenns dir doch zuviel wird helfe ich gern aus und Brava häts nicht so weit

----------


## lucy230279

@zwicki 
hey, wirst du mir untreu? schäm dich!! *schluchz* *liebeskummerhab*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Zwickbua 
parlez français avec la langue de madame

----------


## Zwickbua

ich bin nicht untreu nur hilfsbereit der große Platz bei mir ist für dich reserviert

----------


## Obelix1962

@lucy 
du hast es ja verstanden (mein französisch)

----------


## Zwickbua

Du Obelix ich kann nur hochdeutsch und schwäbisch sonat kein auswärts

----------


## Obelix1962

@Zwickbua, 
der Bahnhofsvorplatz  :Huh?:

----------


## lucy230279

@obelix 
ils ne comprennent pas ce que tu dis, je pense.

----------


## Zwickbua

meldet euch wenns wieder deutsch wird dann mach ich wieder mit

----------


## Obelix1962

@lucy, 
Da wir ein anständiges Forum sind durfte ich das nun mal nur in Franz schreiben  
Point 69 (Du verstehst)

----------


## lucy230279

geht klar, wir reden wieder deutsch. 
das geht aber über hilfsbereitschaft hinaus, oder? naja solange der große platz für mich reserviert ist..

----------


## Obelix1962

@lucy 
hab Dir eine PM geschickt diesbezüglich.

----------


## Zwickbua

so und da jetzt alles geklärt ist können wir uns wieder auf über den Kopf streicheln kontzentrieren

----------


## lucy230279

ja mein schatz, das machen wir, spüre meine hände, die dir den schmerz wegstreicheln :Grin:

----------


## Zwickbua

Oh ja solangsamm wirkts kannst du mir auch noch ein bisschen den Rücken krabbeln ?

----------


## lucy230279

aber natürlich, alles was du willst..

----------


## Zwickbua

das tut mal so richtig gut  hör blos nicht auf

----------


## lucy230279

nein, ich mach solange weiter bist du in meinen armen eingeschlafen bist und keine schmerzen mehr spürst..

----------


## Zwickbua

na dann halt dich mal ran weil ich hab schmerzen wie ein Tier aber es wird schon besser dank deiner Hilfe 
Das machst du richtig gut wie gelernt 
Ich glau ich muß mal rüber nach Leibzig in Behandlung

----------


## lucy230279

komm her, aber bitte nach lei*p*zig (bitte mit p schreiben)
ich erwarte dich, sag bescheid und ich nehme mir die zeit für dich, sofort!!
fühle mich geehrt :Grin:

----------


## Obelix1962

@Zwickbua, 
schau Dir den kleinen an will er sich bei dem kalten Wetter aufs Dreirad schwingen und nach Leipzig fahren.

----------


## lucy230279

das ist doch toll, oder?

----------


## Zwickbua

Ausdauersport soll ja gesund sein also versuch ich es mal soll ich dich unterwegs abholen dann können wir beim tretten abwechseln

----------


## Obelix1962

@lucy 
wie Du siehst er würde sich eiskalt verfahren "Leibzig !" *ginz*

----------


## lucy230279

kommt doch beide rüber  :Grin:  
ich komm euch entgegen, damit ihr euch net verfahrt  :Grin:

----------


## Obelix1962

@Zwickbua, 
was heißt hier treten ? 
Wenn dann setz ich mich in den Seitenwagen mit der Verpflegung und der Landkarte
das wir auch in *Leipzig* ( gleich da beim Völkerkriegsgrabmal) ankommen

----------


## Zwickbua

OK ich der Arbeiter (tretten) du der Denker (Zielsuche)
Lucy bleib wo du bist wir finden dich 
Wenn Obelix die Karte lesen kann

----------


## lucy230279

so ähnlich mein schatz, es heißt völkerschlachtsdenkmal
und sieht so aus..

----------


## Zwickbua

Da finden wir hin bestimmt

----------


## lucy230279

ach übrigens, schautauf die landkarte hier im forum, da habe ich punktgenau meine terasse getroffen. also, ihr findet das schon..
ich warte auf euch *sehnsucht weht mich an*

----------


## Zwickbua

das find ich kein Problem also ich geh jetzt pumpe mein Dreirad auf und dann hau ich in die Pedale
Also geh nachher beruigt ins Bett ich brauch parr Tage bis ich da bin

----------


## Obelix1962

@lucy, 
ich stell mich jetzt mal auf den Dachboden mit meinem Feuerzeug aus alten Rauchertagen und leuchte in Richtung Lucy. 
Kannst Du das "Mer de Flamme" am Horizont sehn.   :night_candle:  :vampire_flying:  (der Lucy in den Hals beise heut Nacht) 
Schön gell

----------


## lucy230279

meld dich wenn du da bist ich erwarte dich sehnsüchtig  :Grin:

----------


## lucy230279

@obelix, 
ich seh ein licht..bist du das?
winke winke..

----------


## lucy230279

wie jetzt eigentlich in den hals beißen? appetit auf zartes fleisch? dann komm her, du darfst das.. :Smiley:

----------


## Zwickbua

na dann trett ich etwas langsamer nicht das ich da noch dazwischen komm

----------


## lucy230279

bis du mit dem dreirad und deinem kaputten rücken da bist, ist obelix schon lange wieder weg. beeile dich mein herzallerliebstes zwickilein :hearts_mouth:

----------


## Zwickbua

ok vieleicht nehm auch was anderes zum fahren 
hauptsache ich komm bei dir an und dann kanst mich so richtig pflegen

----------


## lucy230279

ja schatz, das würde ich sofort tun, komm schnell, haeb nächstes we frei und erwarte dich!!

----------


## Zwickbua

ml sehen was sich machen lässt aber zum pflegen kommen ist auch doof
da währ ich lieber fit und würd ganz andere sachen mit dir machen damit sich die Reise auch lohnt

----------


## lucy230279

der grund ist erstmal egal, wir entschieden vor ort  :Grin:  
beeil dich.
was würdest du machen wollen? *räusper* denk bitte an die einhaltung der forumregeln und schick lieber pn.. :Grin:   denn zum essen wirst du doch nicht kommen, oder?

----------


## Zwickbua

na an was denkst du denn ich wollte essen gehn oder Kino oder so also ganz anständig ich bin doch ein anständiger junger Mann

----------


## Patientenschubser

ich denke er wird zum wandern kommen das tut er nämlich sehr gerne. 
Dann singt er sein Lied: 
*träller* Lucy ich hol dich mit meim Dreirad ab, Lucy mit dem da mach I niemals net schlapp....

----------


## Zwickbua

Spaßvogel

----------


## Patientenschubser

na aber immer doch  :Smiley:  
Aber das mit dem wnadern stimmt doch oder wie war das mit der Rösslewanderung :Huh?:

----------


## Zwickbua

die war im November aber die ist nicht wirklich lang bei gutem Schritt hast die Strecke in einer guten Stunde wir haben 3 gebraucht

----------


## Patientenschubser

na dann mach unsere Maiwanderung mit, wir sind mit den Kids beim letzten Mal von uns zur Neckarburg und zurück gewandert... puh das Jahr davor sind wir von uns durch die Stadt in die Altstadt von dort an den Eckhof und zurück in die Altstadt .... dort haben die Kids dann die Flügel gestreckt... naja dürften knapp hmm 15/20 KmM gewesen sein...

----------


## Zwickbua

mal sehen aber ist ne gut Alternative

----------


## lucy230279

ich liebe es zu wandern, wandere immer mit voller ausrüstung, könnte sogar in den bergen übernachten, bin immer komplett ausgerüstet:
isofolie, essen, trinken, kleidung, feuerstelle, angelsehne, handy, erste hilfe-zeugs, karte, wanderstöcke, perfekte kleidung usw..
mache bevorzugt urlaub in den hochalpen. wanderungen dauern meistens zwischen 8 und 10 stunden, ca. 1800 höhenmeter war das schwerste bisher.
ich kann auch zum foriumtreffen laufen, da muss ich aber lange vorher los.. *grübel*

----------


## Zwickbua

übertreib doch nicht gleich so wandern ist gemütlich mit Freunden irgentwo hinsitzen was trinken fröhlich sei und dann noch etwas weiter gehn
Bei hört sich das etwas stressig an

----------


## lucy230279

das ist ein prima ausgleich, ich wohne in ner großstadt, da brauche ich die ruhe der berge. ach wie romantisch

----------


## Zwickbua

ok ich bin zu Fuß in 15 min im Wald aber so ganz ruhig will ich es gar nicht also zuzweit sollte man schon sein

----------


## Patientenschubser

was ist interessant daran wenn man an den Bergen vorbei hechtet weil man schnell schnell noch irgendwo anders hin wandern muss.... 
Nein nein in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft....

----------


## lucy230279

na ich wandere auch net allein. viel zu gefährlich.
mit dir in den wald? galt das angebot mir? *hoffnungsvollschaut*

----------


## lucy230279

@schubsi, 
ich hechte nicht vorbei, sondern genieße die ruhe, die natur usw.
habe hier net soviel grün und natur..

----------


## Zwickbua

Aber sicher doch ich kenn da schöne stellen da sind wir ungestört und können in Ruhe ..........

----------


## Patientenschubser

nein muss ich dich entäuschen das galt dem Zwickbua... 
Den im Wald da sind die Rääääuber hallihallo die Räääuber.. *träller*

----------


## Zwickbua

ich beschütz die Lucy

----------


## Patientenschubser

ach nee da wär ich jetzt net drauf gekommen.

----------


## lucy230279

ihr 2 süßen, ich knuddel euch mal ganz dolle
also, zwicki beschützt mich vor schubsi, weil schubsi ein räuber und mir an die wäsche..nee..?? versteh nix mehr.. :Smiley:

----------


## Zwickbua

so falsch bist das gar nicht 
hast glaub schon richtig verstanden

----------


## lucy230279

*g* weiß jetzt gar net was ich sagen soll *küsschen*

----------


## Brava

Nanu Kleine Lucy,gleich alle drei,nu wirds bunt

----------


## Obelix1962

@Brava, 
wo ist denn Gestern das Mädchen geblieben. 
Da wartet der Obelix mit dem handwarmen Kokosöl und die Brava kommt einfach nicht.
Die Eiswürfelchen sind geschmolzen,
Das Öl zwischenzeitlich rausgschüttet
Die Erdbeeren hab ich jetzt selbst essen müßen.
und vorm Bildschirm bin ich zu guter letzt auch noch beinahe eingeschlafen. 
Na ja vielleicht klappt es ja beim nächsten Anlauf, mußtest ja erst Dich um Deine Zicklein kümmern.

----------


## Patientenschubser

huch Obelix du gehts ja ganz schön ran, aber hallo.... 
Alter schützt vor Torheit nicht  :Smiley: ... 
ich würde aber kein Kokosöl nehmen sondern Kakaobutter die schmilzt zwar auch rinnt aber nicht durch die Finger...  :Smiley:

----------


## Brava

Ja du warst ja gar nicht da mein Süsser,in Hinkelsteinhausen war alles dunkel

----------


## Brava

Na jetzt wirds bunt was krieg ich armes kind alles ab

----------


## Obelix1962

@Patientenschubser 
das mit dem Kokosöl war ja nur der Anfang.
Ich hätte danach mit Jojoba-Öl weitergemacht und zur Krönung und Abrundung der ganzen Sache Brava mit Stutenmilch eingerieben das sie noch zarter wird.

----------


## Patientenschubser

zarter... na bei einem Schnitzel... äh nein das war was anderes... 
So ein Bad in Stutenmilch, oder vorher einen Salzabrieb Saunaaufguß und anschliessend mit Honig einreiben, das macht auch zart...

----------


## Brava

Du Süsser da kriegt man ja auschlag ,was du alles an mich schmieren willst

----------


## Patientenschubser

STOP ich mache nur Vorschläge es ist Obelix der das mit dir machen will.... 
Ausserdem sind das alles natürliche Sachen davonm bekommt Mann/Frau eigentlich keinen Ausschlag..

----------


## Brava

ja ja Schatzi so kann mans auch nennen,ihr kriegt mich nicht in die Finger

----------


## Patientenschubser

na bei dem vielen Öl und der vielen Butter glaub ich das auch, 
da flutschte ja immer durch...  :Smiley:

----------


## Brava

Das kann man nun aber doppelseitig sehen

----------


## Obelix1962

@Brava 
jetzt hab ich mich so gefreut dem süßen Mädchen ein paar Punkt an Ihrem Körper zu offenbaren die si enoch nicht so intensiv kennengelernt hat und jetzt grieg ich sie nicht mehr in die Finger. 
Ich glaube jetzt hat sie Angst bekommen. 
Schade wo ich doch so gern mal Hand angelegt hätte und mit ihr die Nacht der Nächte oder besser gesagt 1001 Nacht mit Orgelspiel und hochjauchzendem Mädchen gespielt hätte. 
Schade schade schade

----------


## Patientenschubser

hu zügelt euch..... 
Wie wäre es mit telefonieren :Huh?:   
Tauscht halt die Telefonnummern aus...

----------


## Obelix1962

Du wirst doch bestimmt nicht mehr *Rot.*

----------


## Brava

Ja ich denk unser Schubsi ist rot,aber zu dir Obelixle ich kenn alle Stellen an meinem Körper,

----------


## Obelix1962

Kennen vielleicht schon aber hast Du sie schon bewust gespürt

----------


## Brava

Na klar doch,bin nicht prüde

----------


## Obelix1962

da hab ich nicht das knappern am Ohrläppchen gemeint oder das samft streicheln der unteren Wadenregionen.
Da sind schon andere Pünktlein die so ein Mädchen erschrecken lassen was es alles noch so gibt an Punkten die man nicht richtig seither kennt

----------


## Patientenschubser

So jetzt muss ich hier mal einschreiten... ich werd nicht rot sicherlich nicht...  
Aber mässigt euch ein bisschen, wien geschrieben telefoniert miteinander... da könnt ihr solche dinge ... hmm... los werden...  :Smiley:

----------


## Brava

Obelixle na was les ich denn da,ein genisser

----------


## lucy230279

@obelix und  brava, 
ich muss schubsi recht geben, bitte zügelt euch etwas, dafür gibts pn's und telefon.. 
@schubsi 
ich würde mich freuen, wenn du unsere geheimen phantasien für dich behältst und nicht auch noch anderen erklärst wie es geht *schmoll*

----------


## Brava

Bin wieder ganz brav :embarrassed_cut: 
Brava nun ganz lieb ist

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na ich hab nix verraten... *wutschnaub* 
das warst ja wohl du jetzt, oder  :Huh?:     

> @schubsi 
> ich würde mich freuen, wenn du unsere geheimen phantasien für dich behältst und nicht auch noch anderen erklärst wie es geht *schmoll*

----------


## Obelix1962

Obelix ist jetz auch ganz brav(a) und zieht den Keuschheitsgürtel an das nix im Forum passieren kann.

----------


## Patientenschubser

ah ein Wortspiel... 
Einen Brvagürtel der Keusche...

----------


## lucy230279

@schubsi,
ich hab nix verraten *g*

----------


## Brava

ja nun sind wir doch lieb :a_01angel_1: 
Und Schubsi nicht mehr schimpft

----------


## Patientenschubser

Schubser schimpf nie und *
WIRD AUCH NICHT LAUT. DAMIT IHR DAS MAL WISST,  ODER SOLL ICH LAUT WERDEN UND SCHIMPFEN*

----------


## Brava

OHOH nun Schubsi aber brüllt
Guck oben bin doch lieb

----------


## Obelix1962

In jedem Engel steckt auch ein kleiner Teufel 
in jedem Teufel aber auch ein Engelchen   :a_01angel_1:   :Evil:   :a_01angel_1:   :Evil:   :a_01angel_1:   :Evil:   :a_01angel_1:   :Evil:   :a_01angel_1:

----------


## Brava

So lieb sind wir gel Obelixle,
Schubsi guck mal da nah

----------


## Obelix1962

@Patientenschubser,  können Schwaben lügen ?

----------


## Patientenschubser

natürlich nicht...

----------


## Brava

Wir zwei doch nicht,gelle,unser jahrgang ist so brav

----------


## Obelix1962

Scharf natürlich auch aber das erklären wir Schubsi wenn er in den Kreis der 40er eintritt. 
Gelle jetzt guckt der Uwe gerade ganz schön dumm daher.

----------


## Brava

Uwele muss noch warten bis ihm das licht aufgeht
aber er muss sich das lied mal besorgen dann weiss er mehr

----------


## Patientenschubser

naja der Schwob wird erschd mit 40 geschiet oder nimmer mehr uff lebenszeit... 
Ich bin noch keine 40ig... Ihr Verwessis... (die Steierung von Kompostie)

----------


## Brava

Böser Schubsi, :m_wimp_notext: hat mich nicht mehr lieb
ich jetzt heul

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na aber warum den nicht, es heißt ja immer auf alten Pfannen lernt man kochen  :Smiley:  
HAHAHAHAHA....

----------


## Brava

Ja ja verwessis,das sind aber komplimente
Gaby heult weiter :mommy_cut:

----------


## Obelix1962

@Patientenschubser 
jetzt wirst Du einfach umbenannt in Verwessischubser. 
Aber frech ist der junge Bursch ja gar nicht, der hat kein Respekt vorm Alter.
Und von schweige dem vor Damen unseres Jahrganges, weis der Junge eigentlich nicht das Mädchen ab ihrem 25 Lebensjahr nicht älter werden. 
Komm Du erst mal in unser Alter dann sehen wir weiter....usw. 
Von schweige dem, wir sind hier im Flirten-Thread und nicht im Mumien-Thread

----------


## Brava

Danke Schatzi das du mich besützt,

----------


## Patientenschubser

ich bin noch kein Verwessischubser, da ich noch unter 40 bin  :Smiley:  
Also bin ich noch jung und knacki.... und ihr alt und dabbig (nein natürlich nicht)

----------


## Obelix1962

@Verwessischubser, 
wenns uff dene andere Schdern scho koine Leid hod isch de oinzich sach uf unrem Stere das de do bisch wod heid bisch beim 39er. 
Selle gröser leid kommt uf de zu, *de 40er*

----------


## lucy230279

:Huh?:  forumsprache ist deutsch, hochdeutsch wenn möglich, bitte  :Smiley:

----------


## lucy230279

ich bin noch unter 30, darf ich hier überhaupt noch mitmachen?
*schluchz*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Nein, kleine Kinder dürfen nicht mit machen.. :9 
aber klar doch darfste mitspielen...

----------


## lucy230279

na das will ich doch hoffen, überlasse dich nicht kampflos der brava!!!

----------


## Brava

Schubsi ist doch bös mit klein Gaby,sagt immer böse worte 
Gaby  :new_shy:  sich jetzt ducckt vor Schubsi

----------


## Zwickbua

Hier gehts ja lustig zu
Da traut mann sich noch kaum arbeiten gehn man könnt ja was verpassen

----------


## Brava

Gaby nicht mehr da ,Schubsi nennt Gaby verwessi

----------


## Zwickbua

nicht traurig sein 
Oder doch dann komm ich dich trösten

----------


## Brava

der hatt heut ne fiese Ader drauf ,was der mich nennt,alt Pfanne,und so naja ist bisserl böse wegen heut morgen Obelix und ich

----------


## Zwickbua

Ddu bist im besten alter ich weiß wovon ich red meine Partnerin ist das gleiche Baujahr wie du

----------


## Brava

Ja so denkt nicht jeder,ich bin voll drauf

----------


## Zwickbua

Also dann lass es einfach raus wenn es jemand nicht passt braucht her hier einfach nicht mitmachen

----------


## Brava

Gaby hat versprochen lieb sein,aber flirten darf ich volle pulle
gel Schätzle

----------


## Zwickbua

Na klar flirten ist super lass es raus 
Aber ich nix schätzle ich dein süsser oder  :Huh?:  :Huh?: ß

----------


## lucy230279

soso zwicki, stehst also net auf jüngere? gehör ich nimmer in dein beuteschema? *schluchz*

----------


## Zwickbua

Nicht nur das alter entscheidet über Beute oder nicht da komm auch noch zuneigung und vertrauen dazu 
Hört sich gut an ager ich bin einfach nur ein schlimmer Finger

----------


## lucy230279

und wie isses bei mir? *hoffnungsvollschaut*

----------


## Zwickbua

du passt voll ins Beuteschema was glaubst warum ich mich so anstrenge 
nicht aus langeweile sondern als Vorbereitung wenn wir uns treffen damit du es kaum erwarten kannst mich zu sehen

----------


## lucy230279

das kan ich jetzt kaum noch...
bin sehr ungeduldig!!

----------


## Zwickbua

dann üb dich in Geduld 
vieleicht bist auch ein bischen entäuscht wenn mich triffst weil ohne schutz des Computers bin ich schüchtern

----------


## lucy230279

duu?? schüchtern?? nie im leben,des glaub ich dir net..

----------


## Zwickbua

bist sicher?

----------


## lucy230279

echt, bist du des? brauchst keine angst vor mir haben, bin weit genug weg
*jammer*

----------


## Zwickbua

ich hab keine Angst du siehst gottseidank nicht wie mein Knie zittern und fals du herkommst hole ich mir Schubsi zu hilfe

----------


## lucy230279

haste doch angst, oder?
schubsi zu hilfe? wofür? was soll er tun?

----------


## Zwickbua

meiem Rücken pflegen wenn ich mit die fertig bin

----------


## lucy230279

himmel? was hast du vor?
erst muss schubsi mich retten, weil ich bei deinem anblick völlig überwältigt in ohnmacht fallen werde... :Grin:

----------


## Zwickbua

du währst die erste die in Ohnmacht fällt vieleicht fällst du auch in ein Lachkoma
bei meinem anblick
Wenn nicht dann streichel ich dich bewustloss

----------


## lucy230279

lachkoma? nie im leben..du siehst doch toll aus..
bewusstlos streicheln? das kannste mal versuchen, aber hol vorher bitte schubsi, mir wirds sehr schnell schwarzvor augen, dauert net lang..

----------


## Zwickbua

Wiederbelebung bei dir mach ich lieber selber

----------


## lucy230279

geht klar, küsst du mich wach?

----------


## Zwickbua

aber so zärtlich wie es noch keiner gemacht hat

----------


## lucy230279

das muss ich erleben, ich üb schon mal, ach nee brauch ich nicht, kann ich schon.. das mit dem umfallen.
ach zwicki, werden wir uns je begegnen? *seufz*

----------


## Zwickbua

bestimmt der Tag kommt

----------


## Brava

Hört sich ja ,richtig Romantisch an
was ihr Zwei da treibt

----------


## Obelix1962

@all, 
hab mir erlaubt die Thread-Überschrift ein wenig zu Modifizieren auf das alle wissen um was es hier geht.  Aber bitte über der Gürtellinie bleiben ! Kein Streit Keine Eifersüchteleien Kein Mord und Totschlag   Nein hier nicht !  Hier wird offen geflirtet

----------


## Brava

ja Schatzi wir sind artig

----------


## Teetante

*"Aber bitte über der Gürtellinie bleiben !"*  *Dann haltet Euch aber auch daran!! Was hier die letzten Tage teilweise geschrieben wurde, war ja nicht mehr jugendfrei!  
Mehr schreibe ich hier auch nicht, keine Angst, verderbe Euch Euren Spaß nicht! 
LG, Andrea*

----------


## Brava

Hab doch geschrieben ,werde Brav sein :devil_3: 
aber in mir steckt halt auch ein  Teufelchen

----------


## Monsti

Brava, das Teufelchen solltest Du passender per PN und per Telefon raushängen lassen, die Öffentlichkeit interessiert sich dafür nämlich nicht. Dieses Forum hier nennt sich übrigens "Patientenfragen".  So, damit ich nicht noch ärger genervt bin, lese ich hier am besten nicht mehr. Ich hoffe, hier findet auch nochmals etwas anderes statt als dieses alberne Geschmachte. Für derartige Gelüste gibt es jede Menge Foren, die aber schon im Titel darauf hinweisen, auf was man sich gefasst machen muss.  Ein solcher Thread würde mich in diesem Forum überhaupt nicht stören, wenn ansonsten viel los wäre und ein derart alberner bis äußerst geschmackloser Thread quasi in der Menge der Beiträge untergehen würde. Aber bedauerlicherweise scheint dieser Thread derzeit der einzige zu sein, der in diesem Forum überhaupt noch "lebt". Also macht einfach weiter.  Kopfschüttelnd gute Nacht wünscht Euch Angie

----------


## lucy230279

hallo monsti, 
schade dass du das so siehst, aber okay, ist deine meinung.
natürlich heißt das forum "patientenfragen"
und wenn mehr fragen würden, könnten wir auch mehr antworten.
ich zum beispiel hab im mom keine medizinischen fragen, weil alle die mich betreffen so weit beantwortet sind.
im moment fehlt dem forum etwas leben das stimmt, dafür kann dieser thread hier aber auch nix.
und die überschrift sagt alles aus, deshalb denke ich, dass nur die leute reinschauen, die es wirklich interessiert.
und wenn es nicht deins ist, ist es doch in ordnung.

----------


## Monsti

Dann fragt Euch doch mal: *Warum* kommen nicht mehr medizinische Fragen? Auf diese Weise kommen sie ganz sicher nicht, da könnt Ihr sicher sein. Nichts anderes wollte ich mit meinem vorherigen Posting ausdrücken.  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## Teetante

*Jeder Gast, der hier ins Forum schaut und sieht, daß in einem Thread namens "Lustiges-Flirten oder so" viel los ist (manches ist derart geschmacklos, da fehlen einem die Worte), dagegen aber die medizinischen Themen völlig brachliegen, wird sich mit Sicherheit nicht anmelden!  
Ich habe die Beiträge heute den ganzen Tag mehr oder weniger beobachtet, in allen Forumsbereichen, und wenn das so weitergeht, wird hier bald gar nichts mehr stattfinden außer diesem völlig verblödeten und schwachsinnigen, zum Teil sehr unter die Gürtellinie gehenden Thread.  
Meint Ihr alle nicht auch, daß das sehr schade wäre für das Forum? 
Das solltet Ihr Euch mal überlegen, bevor Ihr diesen Thread hier verteidigt als wollte man Euch das Forum wegnehmen!!  
Zumal, Lucy, es geht ja nicht nur um Fragen im medizinischen Bereich, wenn Du das so siehst, hast Du den Sinn hier nicht verstanden, es geht hier durchaus auch um Themen rund um die Medizin. In der Vergangenheit wurde hier die eine oder andere Diskussion geführt, die nicht unbedingt mit einer Fragestellung angefangen hat!  
Ebenfalls kopfschüttelnde Grüße,  
Andrea *

----------


## Zwickbua

Teetante du hast völlig recht weil Thema Mittagessen ict medizinisch gesehen ganz wichtig

----------


## Zwickbua

also doch medizinisch bedingt

----------


## lucy230279

hallo andrea,
ich glaube wir haben begriffen, dass dieser thread nichts für dich ist.  

> *Sinnloses, dummes und verblödetes Gequatsche läßt höchstens auf mangelne Hirnleistung schließen.*

 deshalb musst du nicht ausfällig werden!!

----------


## Teetante

*Naja, daß das jetzt kommen mußte war ja klar, Lucy!*

----------


## lucy230279

entschuldige bitte, aber das grenzt schon fast an beleidigung und ich habe dir nichts böses gesagt, dich nur darauf aufmerksam gemacht..

----------


## Teetante

*Was grenzt bitte an meinem Einwand auf Deine Reaktion an Beleidigung??*

----------


## lucy230279

nochmal 

> *Sinnloses, dummes und verblödetes Gequatsche läßt höchstens auf mangelne Hirnleistung schließen.*

 das grenzt in meinen augen an beleidigung, wenn du mangelnde hirnleistung vorwirfst.
ich will mich jetzt hier aber nicht weiter streiten.

----------


## Teetante

*DAS Gequatsche ist eine Sache! Ich habe keine Personen namentlich erwähnt und somit habe ich auch keine Personen persönlich angegriffen! Wieso ziehst Du Dir eigentlich jeden Schuh an?  
Ist jetzt aber auch egal, macht hier, was Ihr wollt, aber beschwert Euch hinterher nicht, daß hier im Forum nichts anderes mehr geschrieben wird außer Euren Beiträgen. Da Ihr hier 5 Leute seid, die schreiben, können sich ja sicher alle ausrechnen, wann dann der Rest des Forums für immer schweigt.*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante, lucy, Monsti und die die hier glauben das Forum als Marktplatz benutzen zu können um Ihre Streitigkeiten austretten zu können. 
Als Mensch seh ich zwar nicht besonders aus aber die Sache mit der mangelnden Hirnleistung geht mir jetzt langsam ein wenig zu weit. 
Solltet Ihr weiterhin hier auf dem Thread in welchem es eigentlich um das Flirten gehen sollte Eure Streitigkeiten austragen so bin ich gezwungen einzelne Beiträge von Euch einfach mal so zu löschen. 
Solltet Ihr diese Zwischenmenschlichen Probleme unbedingt weiter im Forum austragen wollen geb ich Euch nen kleinen Tip hiermit: 
ÖFFNET EUERN EIGENEN : "ZICKENKRIEG"-THREAD aber bleibt hier beim flirten. 
Die Zwischenmenschlichen Beziehungen wie auch das flirten sind laut Freud mit eine der wichtigsten sozialen Komponenten in unserer Gesellschaft denn sie verursachen den Ausstoss von Glücksharmonen bei den Betroffenen. 
So wie Ihr Euch aber derzeit verhaltet sind diese Beziehungen eher von Stress- und Frustharmonen beeinflust. 
Also Thread öffnen mit der Bezeichnung "ZICKENKRIEG !" und dort Euren KLeinkrieg weiterführen den die angesprochenen unterhalb der Gürtellinie sich befindenden Beiträge sind z.b. Beiträge die das flirten betreffen und mit dazu gehören.
Des weiteren haben diese zwischenzeitlich ja wohl auch im öffentlichen Teil aufgehört und werden auf einer anderen Basis bzw. Schiene fortgeführt.

----------


## Brava

Nun melde ich mich mal zu Wort was ihr 2 da ablasst,ist nicht in Ordnug
Wegen ein bisschen Spass macht ihr hier ein Zickenterror hoch zehn,seit ihr so prüde
oder was ist los,
Monsti was du da über Leute ablässt,wiederlich
Du kennst mich nicht,
Ich flirte weiter obs euch passt oder nicht

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Obelix,   

> @Teetante, lucy, Monsti und die die hier glauben das Forum als Marktplatz benutzen zu können um Ihre Streitigkeiten austretten zu können.

   Wo bitte streite ich mich denn?  :Huh?:   Ich hatte nur eine kritische Anmerkung fallen lassen, was erlaubt sein sollte. Merkt Ihr nicht selbst, dass hier einiges schief bzw. gar nicht läuft?  Sonnige Grüße Angie

----------


## Obelix1962

@Monsti, 
entschuldige aber das immer wieder in die selbe Kerbe schlagen geht einem eben mit der Zeit gewaltig auf den Keks, wenn ich das mal so sagen darf.

----------


## Patientenschubser

@Teetante und  Monsti, 
mein Vorschlag, schaut einfach nicht mehr hier rein (in diesen Thread meine ich) 
dann gibt es für Euch auch nichts zum Aufregen. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, ihr Lieben alle! 
Ich habe mich hier im Forum lange sehr wohl gefühlt, aber seit fast nur noch "geflirtet" wird, lässt mein Interesse am Patientenforum deutlich nach. Und bei manchen Einträgen dachte ich, dass das wohl der jeweilige Partner besser nicht zu lesen kriegt, Spaß hin oder her... 
Nun ist aus dem Thema ein heftiger Streit erwachsen; ich kannte ein Forum, das wegen so etwas ähnlichem geschlossen worden ist. 
Ich appelliere nun herzlich an eure Liebe zu diesem Forum, die vielberufene "Forum-Sucht". Eine ganze Zeit schon habe ich mir Gedanken gemacht über eine Art Neuanfang und bitte nun insbesondere die Moderatoren:   1. es soll flirten, wer flirten will - aber bitte so, dass meine Tochter mitlesen kann - die sitzt abends immer mal neben mir.  2. und das ist mir wichtig: ihr, die Moderatoren, habt eine gewisse Verantwortung für das, was hier läuft. Nehmt euch täglich eine halbe Stunde außerhalb des Flirt-threads, guckt euch in eurem Umfeld um und stellt ein neues Thema ein. Oder lasst ein altes wieder aufleben: Lucy, haben die Kollegen deine Fehlzeit nun akzeptiert? Schubser, gabs ein nettes Erlebnis im Rettungsdienst? Irgendwo habe ich von einer Tochter mit gebrochenem Arm gelesen, war das deine Tochter, Obelix?  
Bitte: können wir ohne "Spitzen" in den Beiträgen hier wieder gemütlich zusammensitzen? 
Noch was zum Schluss: ich stelle mich hier nicht auf die eine oder die andere Seite, keiner soll sich angegriffen fühlen, äußert euch dazu oder auch nicht - aber gebt dem Forum eine Chance! 
Dafür dankt euch 
Ute

----------


## Obelix1962

@mämchen, 
also nachdem in den letzten Tagen, die ganze Geschichte hier ein wenig aus den Rudern lief und jetzt die Geschichte entsprechend diskutiert wurde darf ich Dir sagen das wir die oberhalb Gürtellinie nun wieder einschlagen werden. 
In einem Thread bei dem es ums flirten geht kann es nun schon mal vorkommen das ein paar Worte fallen die eventuell nicht gerade einem Kind zu Ohren kommen sollten
was leider geschah. Wir werden zukünftig alle darauf achten das dies nicht mehr der Fall sein wird. 
Geflirtet darf trotzdem weiter denn wer tut dies nicht gern. 
Um auch einmal klarzustellen was heißt eigentlich flirten empfehle ich den Link:  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flirten 
Ich hoffe hiermit sind einige Dinge erklärt bis auf weiteres und schönes weiterflirten

----------


## Brava

Ja ich habs gelesen,
Schön wieder mit dir zu Flirten Süsser

----------


## mämchen

@ Obelix: dankeschön! 
Eins noch zu meiner Tochter: sie wird im September 15 und beginnt, eigene Erfahrungen zu sammeln. Da kriegte sie natürlich Stielaugen, als  sie sah, was ich da lese. 
Es ist ein wunderschöner Tag, der Schädlingsbekämpfer war da und hat die Ratten gefüttert, die unter unserer Terrasse 8 (!) Nester gebaut haben - der Mann war zwar sehr nett, aber keiner zum flirten... 
Allen einen schönen Tag 
wünscht Ute

----------


## Teetante

*Hi zusammen,  
nachdem hier nun auch andere Themen wieder beachtet werden und auch in ihnen geschrieben wird, ist ja auch nichts gegen dieses Thema Flirten zu sagen. Nur das war es eben, was uns hier so aufgeregt hat, daß außer diesem Thread hier alles brachlag.  
Warten wir also gespannt ab, wie es weitergeht! 
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

hab letztens ein wenig am schalter mit geschäftskunden geflirtet (nur ein bißchen, wirklich), was mir jetzt ne persönliche einladung zur geburtstagsfeier (in szenetreff/kneipe) einbrachte *freu*
meine kollegen waren echt neidisch  :Smiley:  
manches flirten macht auch richtig sinn :Grin:

----------


## Brava

Klar macht es das,und ich hab gelesen es ist gesund

----------


## lucy230279

dann versuch ich mal damit meine schmerzen zu bekämpfen.. :Grin:

----------


## Brava

lenkt au jeden Fall,auch abman denkt nicht an seine probleme

----------


## Obelix1962

Ja was glaubt Ihr denn warum ich diesen Thread aufgemacht habe. 
Bestimmt nicht weil es ungesund ist.
Glücksharmone sind immer gesund und wirken sich positiv auf unser Leben aus.

----------


## Brava

Du Schatzi wer hat den aufgemacht?

----------


## Obelix1962

*DU ?*  *I'm so sorry*  Aber ich hab kräftig rumgerührt und umbenannt !  Entschuldigung Schnuckelchen aber ich hab mir die Freiheit halt erlaubt aus dem schlichten "Flirten" wurde da "Lustiges-Flirten oder so" (wobei das oder so eigentlich für ähnliches stehen sollte)

----------


## Brava

Teilen wir uns das dann eben mein Hase

----------


## Obelix1962

Der Obelix sich jetzt auf die Hinterläufe setzt die Vorderläufe anwinkelt ein Ohr stellt und ein Ohr hängen läst und dazu ein ganz breites lächeln der Freude auflegt.

----------


## Brava

Ja mein Schatzi bist ein süsser Hase

----------


## Patientenschubser

Schubsi hier schonmal ein paar Osterhasi´s einstellt...  :Smiley:           
na sind die nicht süß.... 
Gruß vom Osterschubser

----------


## Brava

Ach sind die Süss 
Ich auch will

----------


## Patientenschubser

na für alle diejeingen die Dinger auch gerne hätten: 
Guckt ihr hier: Pics und Gif´s und Smilies 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Teetante

*Danke Schubser, für den Link, habe ich mir mal direkt zu meinen anderen Smiley-Seiten gespeichert! *

----------


## stewie

Hey das bin ja ich!!!

----------


## Patientenschubser

na aber hallo es ist doch Fastenzeit... *grins*  
Schoki gibts erst wieder ab Ostersamstag....

----------


## Obelix1962

@Patientenschubser, 
bist ja Deinem Namen gerade auch wieder gerecht geworden mit dem verteilen der vielen Futter-Smilies ist das ja schon Fastenfoltern

----------


## Patientenschubser

na aber das soll doch die Magensäfte ankurbeln und so mit die Verdauung in Gang bringen nix Foltern oder Quälen... 
Iss alles nur GUT gemeint.. doch doch wirklich war  
*handaufsherz - schwör*

----------


## Obelix1962

Mehr Magensäfte mehr Hunger
Mehr Hunger mehr Gelüste
mehr Gelüste mehr Fress Attacken
mehr Fress-Attacken mehr *DICK*

----------


## Patientenschubser

naja du wirst dich ja mal mässigen können, oder :Huh?:  
Das macht die Fastenzeit ja aus... das man auch mal zurücksteckt und nix ißt.

----------


## Teetante

*Schubser, wie war das noch mit den Pizzafingern??*

----------


## Patientenschubser

na ich hab die gemacht aber nur probiert, auch wenns mir schwer gefallen ist aber ich hab *überleg* 3 oder 4 davon gegessen.
Bei mir waren die etwa so dick wie mein Daumen und etwa so lang wie mein Mittelfinger. 
Für alle die Österreich 1 im Fernsehen sehen können im Moment läuft SuperSizeMe, ein DukoFilm über einen Amerikaner der sich 30 tage *NUR* von MCDonalds ernährt hat.
Nur heißt Frühstück, Mittagessen und Abendbrot alles in SuperSize (Extragroß) 
Zu Beginn des "Experiments" war nachweislich -durch 3 unterschiedliche Ärzte festgestellt- kerngesund.
Hinterher... naja kann sich jeder denke war er schwerkrank... *würg*

----------


## lucy230279

*würg*
mein sonnenschein, damit biste im falschen thread hier gehts um s flirten, aber bei solchen themen.. 
ich knuddel dich... ganz sacht...

----------


## Patientenschubser

schau mal nach beim Fastenthread....  
ich hab den Beitrag kopiert....  :Smiley:

----------


## lucy230279

da isser auch perfekt angesiedelt  :Grin:

----------


## Zwickbua

Hallo Lucy und Brava dann legen wir halt wieder los mit der flirterei 
Ihr zwei Sahnestückchen wie geht´s euch denn meldet euch wieder   :emot16_eyelashes:  mir sooooooo nach flirten

----------


## Brava

Süsser lange nichts von dir gehört,gehts dir wieder besser

----------


## Zwickbua

es geht scon wieder ist noch nicht ganz gut aber zum mit die flirten ist man nie zu krank 
weil sone flirterei soll ja gesung sein 
ich gaube es wirkt schon 
hoffe bei dir ist auch alles klar :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:

----------


## lucy230279

hallo mein allerliebster sonnenschein, hab dich vermisst...*seufz*

----------


## Zwickbua

jetzt bin ich ja wieder da 
du hast mir auch gefehlt aber nun haben wir uns wieder 
Fühlt sich gut an   :dance_3_6:

----------


## lucy230279

das stimmt und trotzdem bist du so weit weg.. *schluchz*

----------


## Zwickbua

aber im Herzen sind wir uns nahe

----------


## lucy230279

das stimmt ud zwar ganz sehr dolle...
küsschen..

----------


## Zwickbua

:kiss2_133_cut:  Auch dickes fettes Küsschen und ein Knuddler

----------


## lucy230279

*lucyinohnmachtfällt* :bigeyes_2_blue8:   :emot35_stars:     :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:  :drawing_heart:

----------


## Zwickbua

:lips_heart_1:  Nicht in Ohnmacht fallen weiter geniesen

----------


## lucy230279

genießen tu ich das ganze sehr..wenn ich umfall kannst du mich retten..oder schubsi..?? *fg*

----------


## Zwickbua

Natürlich komm ich dich retten schubsi brauchen wir da nicht und ich komm dann auch nicht mit dem Dreirad sondern ich komm geflogen

----------


## lucy230279

dreirad? fliegen? hääh? ich versteh nur bahnhof..*grübel*

----------


## Zwickbua

weist nicht mehr ich und Obelix wollten doch mit dem Dreirad kommen aber das geht mir zu lange da heuer ich meinen Kumppel an und der soll mich hin fliegen

----------


## lucy230279

ach ja ich erinner mich.. der flughafen ist net weit von mir entfernt..*freu*

----------


## Zwickbua

es gibt nur ein kleines Problem 
Ich bin zu schwer für das Flugzeug meins Kumppels da müsste ich etwa 35 Kg abnehmen

----------


## lucy230279

quatsch, was fliegt der denn ultraleicht? segelflugzeug? auf ner feder?
dann nimm halt doch das dreirad und rückzu, so ich dich den gehn lasse, kannst dann fliegen..

----------


## Zwickbua

Der hat ein Ultraleicht und zwar selber gebaut und ich hab die Elektrick gemach und das Ding fliegt sogar kann dir mal ein Bild dafon schicken 
Aber das mit dem Dreirad ist doch etwas hart doch lieber Auto oder Zug im notfall auch Bus weil ich bin doch etwas faul

----------


## lucy230279

okay, dein zug geht morgen 10.48 von rottweil, dann biste 17.47 in leipzig.
ich erwarte dich *fg*
ach übrigens, 2 mal umsteigen und preis 88,00 eur.

----------


## Zwickbua

Du bist ja gut informiert nur eine kleinichkeit hast nicht beachtet ich muß morgen um neun arbeiten

----------


## lucy230279

früh? dann nimm ein paar züge später..
nim halt den 20.48, dann biste 06.47 bei mir. is auch nur einmal umsteigen, kostenpunkt 108,00 eur

----------


## Zwickbua

Du willst wohl unbedingt das ich zu dir komm ?
Währe auch schön dich zu treffen aber da gibts noch mehr Störfakoren die ich hier nicht alle schreiben will
Jedenfalls ict das nicht so einfach   LEIDER

----------


## lucy230279

das weiß ich, bei mir auch nicht, aber  ich werd ja wohl mal davon träumen dürfen?  :Grin:

----------


## Zwickbua

Träumen ist wichtig tu ich doch auch egrn ohne Träume wird das leben langweilig
man muß auch auf was freuen auch wenn vieleicht noch lange geht

----------


## lucy230279

dann träum ich mal davon in deinen armen zu liegen und zu kuscheln.. :lips_heart_1:

----------


## Teetante

> Träumen ist wichtig tu ich doch auch egrn ohne Träume wird das leben langweilig
> man muß auch auf was freuen auch wenn vieleicht noch lange geht

 *Das mit dem Träumen ist ja alles schön und gut, mache ich auch manchmal, allerdings von anderen Sachen als Ihr hier, aber irgendwie lesen sich Eure Beiträge so, als seid Ihr alle totunglücklich mit Euren Beziehungen und träumt von Dingen, die Ihr vielleicht im realen Leben haben könntet, wenn Ihr denn was ändern würdet!  
Korrigiert mich, wenn ich die Beiträge falsch interpretiert habe!  
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## Zwickbua

Also Totunglücklich nicht gerade aber wir sind nicht verheiratet also ich zu mindest und Lucy und da darf man doch auch mal von was andern Träumen ob man es tut oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt aber meißt es doch so die am meisten reden sind am Ende die Anständigsten.

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Zwickbua! 
Das war auch nicht als Vorwurf gemeint von mir, sondern vielmehr als Frage! 
Liest sich halt irgendwie so.... Mensch, Ihr seid alle nicht verheiratet (dabei ist das soooo schön, wenn man es ist ), warum ändert Ihr nichts an Euren vielleicht nicht ganz glücklichen Beziehungen? 
Klar darf man träumen, aber irgendwie ist das auf Dauer ja nun auch sehr unbefriedigend immer nur zu träumen, oder?? 
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

das seh ich genauso.
appetit hole ich mir hier, gegessen wird daheim.. find das net so schlimm..

----------


## Teetante

*Lucy, ich habe doch auch gar nichts von schlimm geschrieben!!*  :Huh?:

----------


## Zwickbua

Ich war schon verheiratet und das ging mal gründlich in die Hose aber ist schon ne weil her , meine jezig wollte ich Heiraten sie wollte aber nicht hatte es auch schon versucht und da gings noch mehr in die Hose.
Also Heiraten ist durch.
Und war auch nicht als vorwurf aufgefasst

----------


## lucy230279

@andrea, 
das schlimm war auch net auf dich bezogen, sondern ganz allgemein auf das träumen usw. sorry, wenn du es so interpretiert hast.. 
@zwicki, 
heiraten ist durch? *jammerschade*  :Sad:

----------


## Teetante

*Naja, dann träumt mal hier schön weiter von irgendwelchen virtuellen Zugverbindungen... Lucy, fahren die Züge wirklich so??  
Ich bin dann hier auch wieder weg, viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Zwickbua

Wir könnten sowiso nie heiraten wenn ich mit dir rede wie wir Schwaben reden verstehst du mich garnicht und du mit deinem sächsisch das geht nicht gut.
*dickesfettesgrins*

----------


## lucy230279

@teetante, 
ja die zugverbindung habsch mir gezogen ausm netz.. 
@zwicki 
ich mach nen schwäbisch -kurs und spreche hochdeutsch.. würd ich alles für dich tun  :Grin:

----------


## Zwickbua

Aber du weist je wir können alles auser Hochdeutsch (Werbeslogan für BW)

----------


## lucy230279

aber du wirst es doch verstehn können? *wunder*
du hältst mich net davon ab, okay, dann lern ich halt österreichisch, mein liablingsdialäkt (wienerisch aussprechen, is kein schreibfehler :Smiley:  ) 
eigentlich..lass unsere herzen und unsere blicke sprechen wir brauchen keine andere sprache.. :see_heart_3:

----------


## Zwickbua

Liebe funktioniert auch ohne Worte

----------


## lucy230279

das stimmt...*schmacht* :Grin:

----------


## Brava

Oh wie Süss ihr zwei,wäre schön Lucy du bei uns hier unten

----------


## lucy230279

darf ich bei dir schlafen? es fällt sonst auf... :c_laugh:

----------


## Brava

Klar doch ist immer Platz für dich

----------


## Obelix1962

@Brava 
Juhu, es gibt einen Gipfel im Süden ich kann Dich knuddeln 
@Lucy 
ich kann Dich ja ab Stuttgart mitnehmen und bei Zwickbua oder bei Patientenschubser mein Zelt aufschlagen
da fällt das dann noch weniger auf. 
Und für den Notfall klapp ich eben die Rückbank runter und nehme das Bettzeug mit 
@Zwickbua 
Na das wird bestimmt lustig (stell den Most kalt)  
@Patientenschubser 
Grube ausheben für die Wildsau, Südgipfel ist angesagt

----------


## Brava

Obelix mein Süsser wirst du mir untreu,mit Lucy auf dem Rücksitz

----------


## Obelix1962

@Brava, 
das ist ja nur die Notlösung falls wir Euch nicht finden 
ich und untreu ! 
Niemals höchstens FLEXIBEL eingestellt

----------


## Brava

Ja Ja mein Süsser,wohl 2 nicht genug ,du bist mir aber einer

----------


## Obelix1962

Welche 2 an welchem Tag

----------


## Brava

Na erst deine Gattin ,Dann mit Lucy Bis hier her und icccccccccccccchhhhhhh

----------


## Obelix1962

@brava 
bei diese, Mangel an Rastplätzen und dunklen Ecken zwische S und RW hab ich doch gar keine Möglichkeit mit der Lucy zusammen der Gymnastik nachzugehen. 
Da hält sich zudem der Obelix lieber fit für den Dauerlauf mit der Brava und bringt die Lucy direkt bei Zwicki vorbei

----------


## Zwickbua

na dann kanns ja los gehn Flirter treff im wilden Süden Juhu  
und wann geht´s los?   wann wannn wannn wann

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na es gibt mind. 10 Rastplätze und 3 Rastanlagen... na wenn sich da keine dunkle Ecke finden lässt dann weiß ich auch nicht...

----------


## Zwickbua

unser Obelix ist im Herzen halt ein braver

----------


## Brava

Da gbts echt einige,und von was fürnen Dauerlauf,bin doch kein Renntier bin ein gemütlicher aber frecher Schwabe

----------


## Obelix1962

@Patientenschubser, 
Öfters schon mal Gäste aus S abgeholt oder das KWA besucht

----------


## Patientenschubser

Du meinst KWEA, das nicht den wir haben in Donaueschingen ein eigenes..  :Smiley:  
Gäste abgeholt in S klar schon öfters, aussedem siond wir immer mal wieder in S z.B. Katharinenhospital, Schillerhöhe, Paulinenstift.... 
Zudem wohne ich hier schon eine EWIGKEIT....  :Smiley:

----------


## Obelix1962

@Brava, 
gemütlich ist auch gut fürs Herz und man hat mehr davon

----------


## Obelix1962

@Zwickbua 
Du meintest wohl hat im Herzen Brava

----------


## Brava

In welchen Herzen steck ich denn? Ja langsam gemütlich und neben her eine Rauchen das wärs

----------


## Zwickbua

dann macht mal wer bei wem oder mit wem oder wie auch immer ich bin für heute erst mal weg

----------


## Brava

Werden wir schon machen,gelle

----------


## Obelix1962

Das rauchen ist aber schlecht für die Kondition nicht das Du mir schlapp machst

----------


## Monsti

Ko des sei, dass grad bloß no'd Schwoba romflerde dend? Dass'd Schwoba sooo arg flerdbegeischt'rt send, isch ebbes Neis fir mi. Vielleicht bin i jo doch koi reachte Schwäbin me.  :Grin:    Flerdlose, aber nixdeschtotrotz a nett's Grüßle Angie

----------


## Monsti

Hot jetzt koina mehr ebbes v'sdchdande? Des isch jo ooooomelgich! 
A Grinserle vom
Monschterle

----------


## Zwickbua

Das flirten liegt im Blut mann muß es nur rauslassen

----------


## lucy230279

@brava, 
danke für die einladung 
@obelix
danke fürs mitnehmen
gymnastik? gerne hab mal rhythmsiche sportgymnastik gemacht... :Smiley:   
@schubsi 
dunkle ecken?
sag bescheid, wo ich hinkommen soll 
@zwicki 
sag bescheid, wenn du auf meine anwesenheit vorbereitet bist 
@monsti 
isch sprech doch keen auslendsch

----------


## Zwickbua

ich will nicht protzen aber wenn du kommst bin ich immer bereit

----------


## lucy230279

na das will i doch hoffen,
hab ne mitfahrgelegenheit, üben mit obelix, übernachten bei brava und dann komm ich zu schubsi und zwicki, des is fantastisch :Cool:

----------


## Zwickbua

Schafst du das alles auf einmal? nicht das dich der Ausflug überfordert *dickesgrins*

----------


## lucy230279

mein liebling, pphh, mich überfordern? nein, bin workaholic, ich denke nicht..
obwohl in der hinsicht, die du jetzt meinst.. des bin i net so gewohnt,aber ich versuchs :Smiley:

----------


## Zwickbua

sonst üben wir einfach

----------


## lucy230279

üben? wie denn? (vielleicht lieber per pn? :Grin:  )

----------


## Zwickbua

also was meinst du denn ich mein so ausdauer im allgemeinen *zwinker*

----------


## lucy230279

ah..jetzt..nee..
ausdauersport? schwimmen, laufen usw, ach so okay..

----------


## Zwickbua

na was denn sonst ich bin doch der super Sprtler meine lieblings Disziplin ist EXTREMFAULLENZING

----------


## lucy230279

na dann werd ich dir mal beine machen!! faulenzen? net mit mir!!
aber ich geh erstmal ins bett und überleg mir ein programm für dich.
gute nacht :Smiley:

----------


## Zwickbua

Dann lass dir was einfallen noch ein kleiner Tip ich esse gern also mit so Leckerle wie bei einem Hund das funktioniert bei mir auch
Bin je schlieslich ein Rottweiler

----------


## lucy230279

geht klar, leckerli gibts, aber besondere, da lass ich mir was kreatives einfallen *lach*

----------


## lucy230279

wo is denn eigentlich mein schubsilein? lucy sehnsucht hat..

----------


## Patientenschubser

Kopf mal kurz hoch heb... HIER BIN ICH...
Kopf wieder einzieh... und untertauch.....

----------


## lucy230279

aha.
versteckst du dich vor mir? warum? magst mich nimmer? *schluchz*

----------


## Patientenschubser

aaahhhh Weibsvolk...  
ooohh es gibt was falsch zu verstehen na dann tu ich das Mal... 
Nein Schubsi sich einfach mal vor allen versteckt damit er mal seinen Ruhe hat...

----------


## lucy230279

okay, dann tauch halt ab

----------


## Obelix1962

@Patientenschubser, 
was Du und abtauchen niemals würde ich das erlauben.
Fahnenflüchtlinge werden erschossen, das ist Dir ja wohl bewust. 
Ne Spass bei Seite, wie wars denn bei der Feuerwehr ?

----------


## lucy230279

ob er jemals wieder auftaucht? :Sad:

----------


## Brava

Ich geh ihn suchen,der kann nicht weit sein

----------


## lucy230279

danke brava, das ist wahre freundschaft, aber net selber behalten, hörst du? :Grin:

----------


## Brava

Na mal sehen,aber ich glaub nicht hab doch meinen Osterhasen (Obelixle)

----------


## Obelix1962

Osterhasi mag das einfach wenn im geschmeichelt wird. 
Ist schon ganz rot angelaufen und kaut Fingernägel. 
Haaaaaaaa   Love in spring gives it somewhat more beautiful   I dont think

----------


## Brava

Aber Schatzi brauchst nicht rot werden,hab dich doch lieb mein Häschen

----------


## Patientenschubser

Feuerwehr war klasse, Lucas durfte sogar einmal die Stange runterrutschen, das war noch besser als Auto´s schauen.

----------


## Obelix1962

@Patientenschubser 
wart Ihr in meiner Nachbarschaft am Cannstatter-Wasen bei der Feuerwache oder in Stuttgart

----------


## Obelix1962

@Brava, 
schenk ich Dir einfach mal noch ein Paar Häschen mehr: 
aus Holz:    
Als Bild:   
Die Sache mit der Duracell:   
Als Lied:   
Fürs Baby:   
Als Anhänger:   
Auf Feld und Wiese:   
Als Rammler:   
und das wohl bekannteste Häschen:

----------


## Brava

Will aber dich Häschen

----------


## Obelix1962

@Brava, 
kalt es läuft mir runter,
die Brava ist ganz munter,
sie will den Hasen haben,
er sucht schnell Schutz im Graben.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wir waren auf der Feuerwache 5 Degerfeld, bei der Daimer Hauptverwaltung.
Industriegelände Tränke.....

----------


## Brava

Aber Hasi brauchst dich nicht verstecken,

----------


## lucy230279

okay, da bin ich beruhigt, meine liebe brava,
du bekommst obelix, ich zwicki und wenn schubsi wieder auftaucht...
naja, den hätt ich auch noch gern, wenn das geht, bin halt ein einnehmendes wesen :f_eyebrows:   :i_miss_you_cut:   :ka_chewingum:

----------


## Brava

Mein Häschen ist leider im moment weggehoppelt :m_wimp_notext:

----------


## Obelix1962

Häschen ist nicht weggehoppelt hat sich Aufgrund der Arbeitsflut auf seinem Tisch nur ein wenig um diese gekümmert. 
Aber man muß ja auch mal sein Nestchen behutsam aufbauen, soll ja weich und gemütlich sein und nicht so kalt.

----------


## Brava

Mir ist kalt und es schneit ab und zu hier
Ich dacht du bist mir weggehoppelt, :im_yours_ribbon_cut:

----------


## Obelix1962

Ich las doch das Mädchen bei so einem Sauwetter nicht allein, die erfriert mir noch am Bildschirm und ich muß mir dann Vorwürfe machen.

----------


## Brava

Nicht nur erfrieren ich schlaf dauernd weg,muss wohl noch ne Kanne Kaffee inhalieren
gel Hasi so ist das

----------


## Obelix1962

Oh Schnuckelchen Du mußt dringend Morgens mal zur Ruhe kommen und nicht schon um 4:00 Uhr den Göga zur Arbeit fahren (Ist der Bäcker oder wie), der normalsterbliche liegt zu dieser Zeit nun mal im Bettchen. 
Also mal des Tages auf das Auto verzichten Göga soll doch selber fahren und selber mal liegen bleiben und etwas länger schlafen

----------


## Patientenschubser

Zwecklos, Obelix das hab ich auch schon versucht....   

> Oh Schnuckelchen Du mußt dringend Morgens mal zur Ruhe kommen und nicht schon um 4:00 Uhr den Göga zur Arbeit fahren (Ist der Bäcker oder wie), der normalsterbliche liegt zu dieser Zeit nun mal im Bettchen. 
> Also mal des Tages auf das Auto verzichten Göga soll doch selber fahren und selber mal liegen bleiben und etwas länger schlafen

----------


## Brava

Mein Gatterich macht früh und Tagschicht in einem so muss er halt mitten in der Nacht los,ich schlaf schon halb am Pc  :c_love_puter4: und Träum süss von euch zwein

----------


## Zwickbua

Hallo Hallo
Was ist mit mir fühl mich ja schon fast ausgeschlossen wenn ich mal ein Tag arbeite 
Aber hauptsache es geht allen gut dann bin ich schon zufrieden :Cheesy:

----------


## lucy230279

hallo mein zwickbua. brauchst dich nicht ausgeschlossen fühlen. wir werden hier beide ausgeschlossen, komm wir tun uns zusammen.
küsschen... :im_yours_ribbon_cut:

----------


## Zwickbua

Ok kein Problem ich bin da und warte auf dich :drawing_heart:

----------


## lucy230279

das ist schön, bin gleich da..*freu*  :hearts_mouth:

----------


## Zwickbua

und süsse wird das was mit dem treffen im wilden Süden ? 
ich hoffe doch die Sehnsucht zehrt an mir :lips_heart_1:

----------


## lucy230279

ich hab noch nicht gefragt. du solltest doch mal nachfragen, wann ihr alle da seid, welches we..
habe auch verdammt große sehnsucht nach dir... :lips_heart_1:   :love_you4_cut:

----------


## Zwickbua

dann sieh noch mal mein Bild an vieleicht hilft das erst mal bis auf weieres 
hoffe ich 
sonst lassen wir uns was anders einfallen

----------


## lucy230279

soll ich denn ein ganzes wochenende kommen? von freitag bis sonntag?

----------


## Zwickbua

wieso nicht kommt auf deine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit an ich nehm mir soviel Zeit ich kann
Wäre schön wenn es klapt

----------


## lucy230279

wann hast du zeit?  :Grin:

----------


## Zwickbua

Da nehme ich mir soviel Zeit ich kann wann gibts sonst die Gelegenheit dich in meiner hähe zu haben
Da muß ich jeden moment nutzen :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:

----------


## lucy230279

okay, mach mir mal gedanken, wann ich zeit hab.. ich würd mich irre freuen, euch zu sehn...

----------


## Zwickbua

Wenn du da bist feiern wir ne Party ziehen durch die gassen und haben eine tolle Nacht

----------


## lucy230279

haben eine tolle nacht?erzähl, was würden wir tun?

----------


## Zwickbua

na ganz anständig ne tolle nacht beim um die Häuser ziehen 
Alles ander waähre falsch interpretiert
Auser wir klären das über PN

----------


## lucy230279

dann lass uns pn's schreiben.. :Grin:

----------


## Zwickbua

OK fang an mit PN ich bin doch etwas schüchtern :Evil:

----------


## castor-troy

Ach lol lasst mich auch ma--------->ICH LIEBE DICH LUCY!!!!  so @admin nu kannst es lösche np wollt auch ma danke.auch wenns stimmt wasnu aber egal is lol hf tuuut :Grin:  :Smiley:  :foreveryours_cut:  :heart:  :s_rose_for_u_cut:  :crazynew2:  :a_plain111: bye

----------


## Brava

Wo ist mein Süsses Häschen

----------


## Patientenschubser

*Erstmal herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum 
und viel Spaß und jede Megen GUTE BEITRÄGE von Dir.* 
Zu deinem Post, na wenn du dir mal die Beiträge hier durch gelesen hast dann wirst Du merken das Du zuspät kommst, 
die gute Lucy ist schon mehrfach vergeben... :crazynew3:  
Wirst Dir wohl eine andere Suchen müssen...    

> Ach lol lasst mich auch ma--------->ICH LIEBE DICH LUCY!!!!  so @admin nu kannst es lösche np wollt auch ma danke.auch wenns stimmt wasnu aber egal is lol hf tuuutbye

 Oder etwa nicht Lucy.... denk an Zwickbua und mich...
denn gegen zwei Schwaben ist kein Kraut gewachsen...  
Schubser

----------


## Brava

He Schnuffel Protest ich auch noch da

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na dich hätte ich fast vergessen .... nein natürlich nicht.. 
Ich dachte du gehörst zu Obelix....

----------


## Brava

Aber Herzblatt zum Flirten muss es nicht nur einer sein

----------


## castor-troy

@mr schubser:derbe lustig aber egal.jo tag auch.un das sie mehrfach vergeben is hab i uch nu mitbekomemn lol hf.

----------


## Obelix1962

@Castor-troy 
Atome in den Behälter rein 
hier im Patientenforum bist Du nicht allein. 
Auch Dir ein Herzliches Willkommen hier im PF.net
das finden alle die hier sind ganz nett 
Grüßle vom größten Dorf Süddeutschlands

----------


## Obelix1962

@Brava, 
ach mein Schnuckelchen wie Recht ich Dir doch imer wieder geben muß 
Flirten hat auch im weitesten Sinne mit Flexibilität zu tun. 
Herzbrechende Grüße vom Häschen

----------


## castor-troy

merci :Zwinker:

----------


## Brava

Aber klar doch mein Schmusehäschen,willst du deine Gaby retten bring ne Heizung vorbei,in der Wohnung kalt,keine Heizung seit 12 Uhr

----------


## Obelix1962

Wiso Heizung wenn ich Dich so richtig knuddeln tue brauchst Du doch keine Heizung
da brauchst Du dann eher Eiswürfel zum abkühlen. 
Reibe mal eben virtuell schon mal Deine Händchen, Deine Füßchen, Deinen Rücken,
Dein....

----------


## Brava

Hilft nich Gaby erfriert blöde Fernwärme

----------


## Obelix1962

So jetzt stell Dir mal so ein kleines Waldbrändchen vor = doch warm hier
Stell Dir einen Vulkan der ausbricht vor = doch warm hier
Stell Dir einen Schneeweißen Stand in der Karibik vor = doch warm hier
Stell dir eine Oase in der Sahara vor = doch warm hier
Stell Dir vor Du bist in der Sauna = ist doch warm hier  Halt nicht in das kalte Wasser steigen  ist Dir jetzt wärmer geworden ?        :glasses_hand:        :glasses_hand:         :glasses_hand:         :glasses_hand:          :glasses_hand:     Nein ! 
Dann zieh Dich entlich wärmer an.   :Winter24:   :Winter24:   :Winter24:   :Winter24:   :Winter24:

----------


## Brava

Hasi überall hin mit dir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bin doch schon warm angezogen

----------


## lucy230279

@schubsi 
ich weiß net was ich sagen soll.. *grübel*
aber natürlcih verlass ich euch nicht!! niemals!! *schmacht*

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ LUCY das wäre auch noch schöner...  :Smiley:

----------


## lucy230279

nie im leben, ihr würdet mir soooo fehlen.. :f_05blow_kiss:   :foreveryours_cut:   :im_yours_ribbon_cut:

----------


## Zwickbua

Aber hoffentlich wirst du uns nicht untreu 
Sonst weiß ich nicht was ich tu 
Dann wein ich mich bei Brava aus und flirte gleich mit ihr weiter  :Evil:

----------


## lucy230279

untersteh dich, ich werde dir mit sicherheit nicht untreu
beweis:  :f_05blow_kiss:   :hearts_mouth:   :heart:   :hearts_mouth:   :im_yours_ribbon_cut:   :kiss2_133_cut:   :lips_heart_1:   :see_heart_2:  
gilt auch für schubsi...

----------


## Zwickbua

Dann bin ich aber froh was währ denn das gewesen du wirst mir untreu bevor du in mein blauen Augen gesehen hast das geht je sowiso gar nicht   :emot16_eyelashes:   :emot16_eyelashes:   :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:   :drawing_heart:

----------


## lucy230279

blaue augen? *lucydahinschmilzt* :emot16_eyelashes:

----------


## Zwickbua

Ja die soltest du nicht verpassen!!

----------


## lucy230279

ich muss dich unbedingt sehen!! jetzt!!!

----------


## Zwickbua

komm doch ich bin zuhause *grins*

----------


## Willi

Würd ja auch gern mit flirten aber wie es aussieht sind alle Damen schon besetzt und ich will ja nirgends dazwischen Funken 
Ist halt wie im wahren Leben ich bin mal wieder zuspät

----------


## Patientenschubser

*AH es freut mich ganz besonders das ich überhaupt erwähnt werde...
Ich bin also nicht mal ein paar eigene Smilies wert, 
Nein, warum auch? Ich werd einfach mal so beiläufig miterwähnt. So am Rande....
Toll nun kenne ich ja meinen Wert!!!!
Schubser wird sich hier nicht mehr einschalten *schmoll* 
ich wünsche EUCH (JA LUCY dir und Zwickbua!!!!) noch viel Spaß beim flirten... ich seh da immer nur zwei die miteinander flirten... 
*nochmehrschmoll**  **ACHTRAGÖDIEWEHTMICHAN**    

> untersteh dich, ich werde dir mit sicherheit nicht untreu
> beweis:          *gilt auch für schubsi...*

----------


## Zwickbua

Aber hallo mein Bruder nicht böse sein soll ich zu dir kommen und dich trösten ?

----------


## Patientenschubser

*achbleibtmirallefern*

----------


## Zwickbua

Du altes Mufflon

----------


## lucy230279

liebling, sonnen schein du weißt genau was ich für dich empfinde, hast du des schon vergessen? unsere telefonate, unsere pn's
will mich nicht entscheiden müssen zwischen euch, ich nehm euch beide!! :writing_love:   :writing_love:   :smelling_flower:   :smelling_flower:   :see_heart_2:   :see_heart_2:   :shy_flower:   :shy_flower:   :lips_heart_1:   :lips_heart_1:

----------


## Patientenschubser

jaja jetzt auf einmal... pfff na da kann ich doch drauf... VERZICHTEN... nein so nicht  
*mitdemfußaufstampfundsuperschmoll*

----------


## Willi

hallo lucy du scheinst ne tolle Frau zu sein so wie du umschwärmt wirst da halt ich mich lieber raus sonst bekomme ich ärger mit deinen verehrrern 
Schade

----------


## Patientenschubser

na aber hallo Willi misch einfach mit... 
Ich bin ja erstmal raus aus dem Rennen...

----------


## lucy230279

biitteeeee!!! net traurig sein... knuddel, was muss ich tun, damit du mich wieder magst? 
bitte tu mich wieder mögen..  :hearts_mouth:   :hearts_mouth:

----------


## Zwickbua

Lucy kein angst der muß nur mal wieder richtig aus schlafen dann ist er wieder ganz lieb

----------


## Patientenschubser

ich weiß garnicht wie man schlafen schreibt, 
mein zweiter Name ist der Sentinel 
immer wach immer alles mitbekommen...

----------


## Zwickbua

he schubser das was du meinst heißt NEUGIER

----------


## lucy230279

@willi, 
danke für das kompliment, ob das zutrifft musst du die anderen fragen.. aber du wirst keinen ärger bekommen, dafür sorge ich  :Grin:

----------


## Obelix1962

@Brava, 
Guten Morgen mein Schnuckelchen ich wünsche Dir einen wunderschönen Tag weil ich Dich  * SOOOOOO*  :hearts_mouth:   
mag.

----------


## Brava

Danke Schön ,das ist mir ja ne begrüssung
Leider kann ich dir keine Smilis schicken geht heut nicht weiss nicht liegts an diesem Pc 
Mag dich auch ganz doll ,mein Hase

----------


## lucy230279

@obelix, wie jetzt in sachsen? bist du hier?
by the way, gute besserung..

----------


## Brava

Lucy Händ weg mein Häschen

----------


## lucy230279

das würd ich mir nie trauen. liebe brava, also weißt du.. :Grin:

----------


## Brava

Ja Ja Lucylein

----------


## lucy230279

so lange du die hände von schubsi und zwicki lässt..*g*
okay, genug des themas, gehört net hierher!!

----------


## Brava

Ja allen Kranken gute Besserung

----------


## Teetante

*@ Obelix: 
Gute Besserung! 
@ Brava und Lucy: 
Eure Flirtereien passen hier nicht hin! Dafür habt Ihr doch nun wirklich eine eigene Ecke!! 
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

@andrea, 
das habe ich selber bereits gemerkt und ich zitiere mich hier noch mal   

> okay, genug des themas, gehört net hierher!!

 also, alles okay..

----------


## Patientenschubser

So ich habe die Beiträge die nichts in dem andern Thread zusuchen hatten
hier her verschoben.  *Nochmal an alle zum Labern und Flirten habt ihr hier Zeit und Gelegenheit.*

----------


## Willi

Hallo Lucy
Wenn ich keinen ärger kriege mach ich mal mit aber wie fang ich mit eien Frau wie dir zu flirten?
Bin kein Held in solchen sachen.
Aber ich denke das war schon ein kleiner anfang muß halt noch üben :Cheesy:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ja Willi tu das und stürzte dich Hals über Kopf in ei Flirt Abenteuer...
Viel Spaß dabei 
Gruß Uwe

----------


## lucy230279

@schubsi,
mein schatz, sei doch net eifersüchtig!!! es gibt keinen grund!!! 
@willi, 
ja das war schon ein guter anfang :Smiley:

----------


## Willi

Wenn das dein richtiges Bild ist dann hast du wunder schöne Augen  
Und einen sehr verträumten Blick

----------


## lucy230279

das klingt schon mal superdolle, damit kriegst du mich immer.. :Grin:  weiter so.. 
ja es ist ein richtiges bild von mir..

----------


## Brava

Guten Morgen mein Häschen lass uns durch den Schnee hoppeln

----------


## Zwickbua

Hallo Brava
Hat dich dein Häschen heut versetzt ? 
Nicht traurig sein ich kann ja einspringen  
Ichhätt grad Zeit und mit dir etwas flirten ist doch immer wieder schön
Gruß Zwickbua

----------


## Brava

OH wie süss Süsser ist da,na mal los mein Häschen hoppelt wohl woanders :e_jumping_1:

----------


## Zwickbua

Na dann ist ja alles Klar die Bahn ist frei 
Na meine Süsse Sahneschnitte ich hoffe dir geht´s richtig gut 
und deine Heitzung geht wieder sonst treffen wir uns nacher auf dem Markt zu einem Glühwein    :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:

----------


## Brava

Ichtrink doch nicht Süsser,und denk an den heimweg wie soll ich da alles wieder finden :shy_5new:

----------


## Zwickbua

OK ich weiß was bessers einen schönen heißen Cafe und ein riesen Stück Torte dazu 
Da kannst bestimmt nicht nein sagen  :m_coffeecup:   :plate_1:   :r_champion:

----------


## Brava

Kaffee immer Kuchen nimmer
wann und wo

----------


## Zwickbua

Ich muß noch duschen was kurzes erladigen dan zottel ich in die Stadt auf den Markt brauch noch einen neuen Gürtel und dann trink ich sowiso einen Cafe also mußt nur sagen abwann du zeit hast und dann im Schädle oder so

----------


## Obelix1962

@Zwickbua,  untersteh Dich ! Ich schau zu.

----------


## Zwickbua

nicht böse sein ich weis doch genau bei Brava kann ich dich nur vertretten aber nie ersetzen

----------


## Brava

Aber Häschen wo kommst du denn her,
Treffen wir uns auf dem Markt ,so um halb drei unten beim Bmüller bäcker

----------


## Zwickbua

OK ich hab ne knall orange Jacke an sprich mich einfach an

----------


## Obelix1962

@Brava, 
da schaut man mal kurz nach dem Rechten und schon wird so ein kleiner vor Ort frech und versucht es mit Leckerlis.
Aber lass Dich nur Einladen (Schwäbisch gesagt = haupsach isch szahlt e andrer)  
Mein Schnuckelchen denke aber dran,  *Kuchen in der Fastenzeit macht die Ringe wieder B r e i t*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Das istb halt das Problem wenn Mann zu weit weg wohnt... 
Ich wünsch euch viel spaß im Städtle.... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Brava

Danke für die Ringe Süsser die hab ich schon genug

----------


## Obelix1962

@Brava, 
da ist da noch der kleine Weg von ca. 112,5 km dazwischen und die Arbeit nimmt kein Ende hier. 
Schade wäre bestimmt sehr schön gewesen

----------


## Brava

Schubsi wenn de willscht kumm au

----------


## Brava

Obelix wo bist du denn,50 km

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich kann nicht, erst Hausaufgaben machen mit den zwergen, dann mit Hannah zum Doc, dann Haushalt beschicke, dann Lucas zum Fußball... 
Meine Frau iss aber in der Stadt mit einer Freundin bummeln...

----------


## Brava

Schade Schnuffel wäre toll gewesen

----------


## Obelix1962

@Brava 
sorry 112,5 km

----------


## Patientenschubser

ich kann halt nicht auf allen Hochzeiten gleichzeitig Tanzen...

----------


## Brava

Ah ja  ,also weit weg schade,dann gehen Zwicki und ich alleine aus

----------


## Brava

Wer Heiratet?

----------


## Obelix1962

@Brava, 
so ist er halt unser Schubsi.
Immer sorgsam der Familienvater, der das Frauchen auch mal zum shoppen läst,
für die Kinder zwischenzeitlich sorgt und sich dabei wirklich mühe gibt. 
Tja ja Schubsi ist ein netter

----------


## Patientenschubser

:Huh?:  Wieber  :Huh?:

----------


## Brava

Ja Obelix ein lieber Vati unser Schubsi
Du Schnuffel was weisst nun Weiber ?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Weiber - Frauen- 
Wieber Umgangssprachlich aus dem Raum Elzach

----------


## Brava

Was ist los mit dir mein Schnuffel sauer?

----------


## Obelix1962

@Brava 
ja bestimmt sauer bin ich ja auch !
Ihr Zwei (Du und Zwicki) geht zu Kaffee und Kuchen und wir zwei müßen arbeiten 
Schade schade schade :eek!:   :eek!:   :eek!:

----------


## Brava

Nicht traurig sein mein Häschen,bin ja schon wieder da,ich glaub wir haben uns verpasst bin klatsch nass und Nase laüft

----------


## Zwickbua

Tja das ging wohl in die Hose :Sad:   
Müssen wir es halt ein anderes mal wieder versuchen :Cheesy:   
Obelix ist wieder deins aber ich versuchs mal wieder  :Evil:

----------


## Brava

wo warste denn

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na die Blinden und die Lahmen... 
Geht mal zu Dr. Eisenbart, 
der kann machen das die Blinden geh´n 
und die Lahmen wieder seh´n  
*grins* 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Zwickbua

Warscheinlich auf der anderen Seite der Ecke wie du
Das doffe Haus hat halt zwei Seiten
Nächstes mal machen wir noch aus auf welcher Hausseite wir uns treffen

----------


## Brava

Na bist du aber heut lieb zu mir :m_wimp_notext:

----------


## Zwickbua

Hab ich grund zum bösse sein ?

----------


## Brava

Ich meinte den Schubsi,der ist heut fies zu mir

----------


## lucy230279

@brava und zwicki, 
was treibt ihr denn da..?*argwöhnisch schaut*

----------


## Zwickbua

ist nix passiert hab uns ja verpasst 
Lucy hab dabei auch nur an dich gedacht :Cheesy:

----------


## lucy230279

echt?*schmacht*  :hearts_mouth:   :heart:   :hearts_mouth:   :i_miss_you_cut:

----------


## Obelix1962

@Brava, 
armes Kind hat von Zwicki jetzt keinen Kuchen bekommen und mußte hungern. 
Trostplaster ich Dir mal schicke

----------


## Brava

Na aber Häschen ,dann nächstes al mit dir

----------


## Zwickbua

oder einfach die Augen auf machen  
Aber vieleicht hast du auch einfach nach Obelix gesucht und nicht nach einem Zwickbua :Zunge raus:

----------


## Brava

Wenn ich gewust hätt,na jetzt bin ich schlauer,5 Meter warens nur oh was für ein Pech

----------


## Obelix1962

Bist Du jetzt etwa wieder zurückmarschiert und hast den Abstand von Ecke zu Ecke geprüft. 
Na ja macht nix Schnuckelchen weis jetzt zumindest das so nen kleinen eigentlich mit einer Orangenen Jacke bekleideten Zwicki auch auf kürzeste Distanz übersehen kann
(wann warst Du das letzte mal beim Augenarzt frag ich mich jetzt mal) 
Na ja jetzt kann ich diesbezüglich mich ja wieder beruhigen. 
Schönen Tag Dir wünschen und dich mal eben fest knuddelnd von hier aus

----------


## Brava

Ich hab keine Augenprobleme, da stand so ein süsser und schaute ganz bös,da dachte ich ne das issser nicht,und blieb stehn nach ne weile ging er wegund ich stand weiter bis um 3 ohwei

----------


## Obelix1962

@Brava, 
na da werd ich mal ein Auge zudrücken wenn das so ist.

----------


## Brava

Bi :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut: st halt doch ein liebe Hase

----------


## Obelix1962

@Zwickbua, 
der Obelix muß jetzt mal mit dem Zwicki ins Gericht gehen ! 
Als der Bub trifft bzw. verabredet sich mit den Mädels und kommt einfach nicht
ne ne ne
so geht das nicht.
Schande über Dich, sooooo schüchtern kann man (Mann) doch gar nicht sein.
vor allem wenn man Schubsi seinen Freund nennen darf.
Ein Mädchen vor ein Cafe zu bestellen bei so einem Schmuddelwetter und dann  
nicht da sein das ist soviel wie Hofverrat, Landfriedensbruch, ach so ne schwere Straftat gibts ja noch gar nicht im Gesetzbuch.
Schlimm
Schlimm
Schlimm
Das ist so was von schlimm
Bub Bub Bub
Den Kopf schüttel ich noch immer

----------


## Zwickbua

Was heißt da kommt nicht !
War schon da aber seh nix im übrigen Brava auch blind und nix seh

----------


## Obelix1962

@Zwickbua, 
ich glaub ich muß Euch beiden eine mit Gas gefüllten Luftballon schicken
an einem langen Faden dran und einem Patientenfragenlogo drauf, damit Ihr 
Euch erkennt und findet.
Weil ein Nasenfahraddoc der hilft den gibts ja scheinbar keinen guten in RW

----------


## Brava

Danke Obelixle schick uns schnell die Ballons
Gaby malwieder nicht richtig gelesen  :new_shy:  hab die farbe der Jacke nicht gelesen

----------


## Obelix1962

*@Brava,*   *guten Morgen Schnuckelchen  ich schreib dann eben ab jetzt etwas größer damit Ihr zwei den Text auch erkennt.*  :im_yours_ribbon_cut:

----------


## Brava

danke schön mein Häschen,das ist ja ssssssssssssssssooooooooooo lieb

----------


## Obelix1962

@Brava, 
da schmeiß ich mal eben einen Berg Küsse in Richtung RW ! 
Der Himmel wird bestimmt gleich ganz Rot.

----------


## Brava

Wie lieb du doch bist :hearts_mouth:  halt ein liebes Häschen :kiss2_133_cut:

----------


## Obelix1962

Patientfragen Ihren Arzt oder so..  Das Häschen ist zur Arbeit
das Schnuckelchen ist allein
und aus dem tiefen Schwarzwald raus
da hört man ein Wildschwein.  Es krunz gar garstig, es klingt wild
das Mädchen hörts macht sich ein Bild
Eine Träne läuft ihr schon über die Wange
Ach hoffentlich kommt bald Ihr Manne.  Da kommt der holde Obelix
der schnappt das Schweinchen wie fast nix
Schmeißt schnell das selbe in die Grube
auf das es Schubsi brät der Bube.  Der Zwicki karrt die Zäpfchen bei
von Leibzig her da kommt geschrei
da will die Lucy partizipieren
sie will von Zäpfchen und Wildschwein probieren.   nein ich kann nicht mehr aufhören:  Ach der Lenz er hat mich wieder 
über den Berg kommt die Sonne rüber
sie schein mir kräftig ins Gesicht
schon wieder schreib ich ein Gedicht.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Obelix der Forums Goethe...

----------


## Brava

Mach so weiter Häschen es wird immer besser :bravo_2_cut:  :im_yours_ribbon_cut:

----------


## Obelix1962

@Patientenschubser, 
den Goethe nimmst Du aber bitte wieder zurück!
Ich hab doch keine Schillerlocken und gepudertes Haar. 
Wahhhhh wäre grausam 
schon der Gedanke
DANKE ! 
Ich bevorzuge die etwas kürzere Haarbracht 14mm oder kleiner (lass mir doch nicht immer an den Haaren zupfen,ziehen rausreisen...)

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ Obelix, 
na wir sind wohl in der deutschen Literatur nicht besonders bewandert,
ansonsten hättest du es als der *Forumsdichter* ja sicherlich
als Kompliment aufgefasst.

----------


## Brava

So kurze Haare ,na da kann man aber nicht gut kraulen 
Schubsi hast recht du bist ein kleiner Goethe

----------


## Patientenschubser

Allerdings ein sehr kleiner, quasi eine Minigoethe, oder auf neu deutsch ein Goethelight...  

> Schubsi hast recht du bist ein kleiner Goethe

----------


## Obelix1962

@Patientenschubser, 
Goethe, Schiller, Valentin alle sind sie längst dahin
ich mein Leben hier verbüse und des Lenzen Sonne geniese
mich mit diesen Größen messen das wäre töricht tus vergessen. 
Trotzdem Dank für dieses Lob 
ich bin aber längst nicht tot.
Werde Euch in Zukunft allen
tun mit Reimen nen Gefallen.

----------


## Patientenschubser

> @Patientenschubser, 
> Goethe, Schiller, Valentin alle sind sie längst dahin
> ich mein Leben hier verbüse und des Lenzen Sonne geniese
> mich mit diesen Größen messen das wäre töricht tus vergessen. 
> Trotzdem Dank für dieses Lob 
> ich bin aber längst nicht tot. *Werde Euch in Zukunft allen
> tun mit Reimen nen Gefallen*.

 Ja wirklich... naja das ist Ansichstssache.. *grins* 
Dort wo gedichtet wird das lass dich ruhig nieder
böse Menschen haben keine Gedichte (naja eigentlich Lieder)

----------


## Obelix1962

@Patientenschubser 
Nur um die Juser nicht zu schrecken
wir übers dichten nicht laut denken
mit dem sinnieren ist nun Schluß
ich hau jetzt einen aber noch druf 
Die Brava ist schon ganz verwirrt
hat sie  sich wohl im Thread geirrt
Nein Brava bleib, sinds wir
jetzt flirten wir wieder mit Dir

----------


## Brava

Oh Obelix meine Sahneschnitte
was haben Männer und Sahne gemeinsam?

----------


## Obelix1962

@Brava, 
SAhne und Männer gugsch du unter PN

----------


## Brava

Obelixle was du scho wieder dengscht oje
 Antwort beides ist süss und macht Dick 
Obelix ohwei

----------


## Obelix1962

Da schau Dir mal die Bäuchlein an 
die kommen oft vom Frühling dann
die haben ihn gelebt den Lenz
und fahren tun sie oft nen Benz

----------


## Brava

Na klasse echt  Häschen

----------


## Obelix1962

Einen hab ich noch! 
Steigerungsform des küssens 
Küssen
Ferrero Küsschen
Schwäbischer Schmatzer

----------


## Brava

Na du bist aber heut ein Dichter
und ich hab rote Ohren

----------


## Zwickbua

Obelix meinen Respekt 
Ein kleiner Wörter bieger

----------


## Obelix1962

@Zwickbua 
was glaubst Du wie da die Windungen Qualmen

----------


## Brava

man sieht es bis Rottweil,wie es raucht bei dir mein kleiner Poet

----------


## Teetante

> Schwäbischer Schmatzer

 *@ Obelix! 
Was ist das? *

----------


## Brava

Ein richtig dicker Kuss nennt man Schmatzer

----------


## Teetante

**lach* das weiß ich, heißt hier auch so, aber was ist denn ein "schwäbischer" Schmatzer??*

----------


## Obelix1962

Schwäbischer Schmatzer = extrem süßer aber kurzer Kuss (kurz und Schmerzlos, eben schwäbisch sparsam) auf die rechte oder linke Backe des Partners

----------


## Teetante

*Danke für die Erklärung. Das hätte ich mir ja auch denken können mit der schwäbischen Sparsamkeit.... 
Hihihi. 
Andrea*

----------


## Brava

Na das hat nichts mit Sparsam zu tun,das ist Schwäbischr brauch da wird geschmatzt was das zeug hält

----------


## Teetante

*In Köln und Umgebung wird gebützt, wahrscheinlich ist das gleich zu setzen mit dem Schwäbischen Schmatzer.... *

----------


## Brava

Genau so siehts aus,andere Sprachweise,aber selbe ausführung

----------


## mämchen

.....ich will auch einen           ! 
Ute

----------


## Obelix1962

@mämchen, 
sollst ja auch einen bekommen  Schmatz

----------


## Brava

Na Na du willst wohl Brav sein :nice_day_cut:

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante 
gebützt also ich kenn das unter bützen auf deifelkommrous beim Karneval vor allem
oder auf einem der zahlreichen Campies vor Ort

----------


## Obelix1962

Brava bitte nicht schlagen das Häschen wollte ja nur mal eben Ute auch mal was gutes tun.

----------


## Teetante

*Gebützt wird in Kölle und Umgebung vor allem an Fasteloovend, aber auch sonst das ganze Jahr über, dann halt nicht jeder mit jedem... Aber Fründe bützen sich immer!*

----------


## Brava

Bin doch nicht bös mein Hase
Das in Köln find ich toll,da wär ich ja Stunden lang am Bützten

----------


## Obelix1962

brava lass uns nach Köln fahrn zum bützen

----------


## Brava

Ich komme gleich,das wird was

----------


## lucy230279

will auch.. *schluchz* wo sind eigentlich meine liebschaften?
*sichsuchendumschaut* :Sad:

----------


## Brava

Keine Ahnung,nur Schubsi ist da

----------


## Patientenschubser

*mal vorbei schau*

----------


## Brava

Na wenigstens einer der mal hier rum Tigert

----------


## Patientenschubser

*noch mal rein schau*  
Gruß Muckischubser

----------


## Patientenschubser

*schmeißmaleinerunde*

----------


## lucy230279

*jubel**freu*
mein allerliebstes schubsilein, wie schön dich hier zu sehn.
einen zarten kuss für dich wenn du magst :f_05blow_kiss:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Dankeschööööön

----------


## lucy230279

sehr gern und mit leidenschaft, aus tiefstem herzen :Smiley:

----------


## Brava

Schubsi tolle Bilder

----------


## Obelix1962

@Brava 
armer Briefträger

----------


## Patientenschubser

Noch ein Bild, na kennt ihr den :Huh?:    
Ich habe keine Ahnung warum das Bild in meinem Avatar sich nicht bewegt. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Teetante

*Das ist sooooo cool das Bild, na, ich weiß ja mittlerweile, wo es das gibt.*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Das ist der andere Brummgrummelbär...  :Smiley:

----------


## mämchen

...der grüne sieht irgendwie übellauniger aus... 
... und gefällt mir besser! 
Ute  
Danke auch für die Runde Küsschen - so süß und völlig kalorienfrei!

----------


## Zwickbua

Dann ist ja alles in Ordnung 
Brava hat ihr Häschen 
Lucy hat schubser gefunden 
mämchen hat ihr küsschen 
UND WAS IST MIT MIR?? :k_crying:   :k_crying:   :k_crying:   :k_crying:

----------


## mämchen

@Zwickbua: so schöne Küsschen wie lovely Schubser kann ich zwar nicht verteilen, aber einen Schmatz auf die Wange könnte ich dir schon mal schicken...   
mämchen

----------


## Zwickbua

ist angekommen 
und muß sagen ist garnicht so schlecht 
mach nur weiter :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:

----------


## mämchen

Tja, wär mir auch lieber, aber hier warten die ersten zwei von acht Maschinen Wäsche aus der letzten Woche, die heut schrankfertig gemacht werden wollten. Hatte zwar den ganzen Abend schon das Forum "auf", hab aber mit meiner Freundin telefoniert und bin noch kein bißchen zu Potte gekommen...
Lust hab ich um die Zeit aber auch nicht mehr, jedenfalls nicht auf Bügelwäsche... 
Ute

----------


## Teetante

*8 Maschinen Wäsche?  Oh Schreck, arme Ute! 
Ich bütze keinen hier heute, oder wollt Ihr gerne mein Fieber haben?  
Schubser, den 2. Brummbär finde ich auch gut, aber Deiner ist besser!  
Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Zwickbua

sieste jch arbeite nebenbei am PC 
Naja arbeiten ist übertriben ich mach ne Presentation mit den Fasnetsbildern von meinen Kumppels 
Also nur Hoppy und nicht wirklich wichtig 
gebügelt hab ich Sonntag da ünterstüz ich mein Holde manchmal ein bischen also dann halt wenn ich muß 
Gruß Zwickbua

----------


## mämchen

Arbeit am PC beschränkt sich bei mir auf Bilder bestellen beim Fotolabor und eBay-verkäufe. Im Elternforum wollte ich süße Igel-Bilder einstellen, krieg ich aber nicht hin, anscheinend stimmt die Datei nicht (pps oder so?) Ich bin zu blöd dafür.
Und meine Wäsche krieg ich davon auch nicht weg. Mein Göga macht zwar schon einiges, aber das! nicht. Ich hab alles am Sonntag und Montag gewaschen und bügel gerne Montags Abends, aber gestern war ich leicht defekt - und heute faul! 
Naja, und jetzt, weils so schön ist, noch ein Gute-Nacht-Küßchen allen "Spätlesern", schlaft schön, 
Ute

----------


## Zwickbua

von mir auch ein gut Nacht Küsschen 
Und das mit den Bildern klapt auch noch muß nur üben 
Gruß Zwickbua

----------


## lucy230279

@zwicki..
bin auch für dich da...wieso flirtest du mit ute, lucy schmollt!!!

----------


## Brava

Na klasse Ich will auch ne Mann der Bügeln kann,Zwicki rück an
Schubsi die Bilder sind Klasse
Obelixle keine Panik bin doch Brav

----------


## Patientenschubser

> @zwicki..
> bin auch für dich da...wieso flirtest du mit ute, lucy schmollt!!!

 Na wer nicht kommt zur rechten Zeit, 
muss flirten mit dem was übrigbleibt...

----------


## Brava

Na Schubsi das war aber hart,bei uns hier bleibt nichts übrig

----------


## Patientenschubser

... :Smiley:

----------


## Brava

Oh wie hart
du hast wohl immer eine Antwort parat :Peinlichkeit:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Das trifft den....

----------


## Brava

Na Hammer hart,mit dir ist wohl nicht leicht flirten

----------


## Obelix1962

Wer Nagelt da am Schwarzwaldrande
ist das vielleicht die Rottweiler Bande
ach nein ich seh es jetzt klarer
ist Patientenschubser der Plager

----------


## Patientenschubser

nma aber eigentlich bin ich doch ein...  
oder net....

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Wer Nagelt da am Schwarzwaldrande
> ist das vielleicht die Rottweiler Bande
> ach nein ich seh es jetzt klarer
> ist Patientenschubser der Plager

 Was ist ein Plager :Huh?: 
Hier wird gereimt das sich die Balken biegen, was?
Immer streng nach dem Motto  
Reim dich 
oder ich fress dich...

----------


## Brava

Schubsi bist du kuschlig lass dir knuddeln

----------


## Obelix1962

Tja das Reimen ist nicht schwer
fragt mich nur wer ist der Bär
Sitzt des Nächtens bei seinem Job
und bekommt gelegentlich Lob

----------


## Obelix1962

@Brava, 
geknuddelt wir zu Hause

----------


## Brava

Häschen du dichtest wieder wie ein Weltmeister

----------


## Obelix1962

Der Kopf mir brummt von Gestern noch im Oberkiefer ist nun ein Loch
das scheiß Narkosemittel hat den Obelix ganz platt gemacht.

----------


## Brava

Armer Hasi ,Zähne das tut immer weh , ich knuddel dich ganz lieb dann gehts besser

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Der Kopf mir brummt von Gestern noch im Oberkiefer ist nun ein Loch
> das scheiß Narkosemittel hat den Obelix ganz platt gemacht.

 Beste Gelegenheit mit dem Dichten aufzuhören und mir zuerklären was ein Plager ist... 
Für die Zahnschmerzen gute Besserung

----------


## Obelix1962

@Patientenschubser 
Gusch Du hier : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PLAGE 
oder
nimm das : 
Die 10 *biblischen Plagen* schickte Gott den Ägyptern da der Pharao sich weigerte das israelische Volk ziehen zu lassen. Die 10 Plagen waren:  Zu Blut werdendes NilwasserFröscheStechmückenUngezieferViehpestGeschwüreHagelHeuschreckenFinsternisMassensterben aller erstgeborenen SöhneDie 11 Plage wurde in diesem Forum gefunden: 
     • ich niemals er wars nein er nein er wars er nein er

----------


## Patientenschubser

Das erklärt PLAGE, wobei hier das Wort in Großbuchstaben geschrieben
wird und somit nur eine Abkürzung mehrerer anderer Worte darstellt.
So wie z.B. TÜV - Technischer Überwachungs Verein.... 
PLAGE - Plattform gegen Atomgefahren  
Einen Plager erklärt das noch nicht....

----------


## Brava

OhoH Schubsi ist gefährlich ,Gaby in Deckung geht

----------


## Patientenschubser

nein Schubser ist nicht gefährlich er will´s nur genau wissen...  
So melde mich erstmal ab... 
Bis später

----------


## Brava

oh wie schade ,niemand zum Flirten mehr da

----------


## Obelix1962

Bin ich den niemand  
weine jetz aber mal

----------


## Brava

Aber Häschen ich dachte du bist auch weg,und ich so allein

----------


## Obelix1962

synonym für Plagegeister 
z.B. Die Plager machten es ihm schwer.... oder ... neulich übertrieben es die Plager... 
ich hoffe Dir damit geholfen zu haben Schubsi

----------


## Teetante

*@ Schubser, 
hihi, die Plage - der Plager, ich denke mal, Du bist DER Plager..indem Du die anderen hier plagst mit was auch immer. Mein Fieber macht mich ganz wirr im Kopf, aber ich mußte doch gerade gut lachen über den Plager. 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Brava

hallo Andrea ,
wünsch dir ne gute Besserung

----------


## Brava

Häschen du noch da

----------


## Patientenschubser

> synonym für Plagegeister 
> z.B. Die Plager machten es ihm schwer.... oder ... neulich übertrieben es die Plager... 
> ich hoffe Dir damit geholfen zu haben Schubsi

 Nein tut mir leid, da es immer noch keinen Sinn ergibt, aber lass gut sein.,

----------


## Obelix1962

Neues Synonym Plagenschubser klingt doch auch nicht schlecht
zumindest sind es nicht die 10 Biblischen Plagen über Ägypten

----------


## Brava

Obelix Obelix na na

----------


## Patientenschubser

oder eben Plagelix..  :Smiley:

----------


## Obelix1962

Danke für die Blumen ! 
Aber trotzdem ist es schön mich Euch zusammen hier im Forum zu sein, 
wäre ja sonst ganz allein in diesen großen weiten Welten des Forums

----------


## Brava

Ist doch auch schön das du hier bist

----------


## Obelix1962

> Ist doch auch schön das du hier bist

  Da werde ich ja ganz rot Mensch

----------


## Brava

Aber Häschen nicht doch,

----------


## Maggie

Muß Ute recht geben, der grüne ist besser.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Grün besser hab ich was verpasst :Huh?:  
Ich hab Nachtdienst, allen Anderen die nicht arbeiten müssen 
wünsch ich einen gemütlichen Abend.

----------


## Zwickbua

Danke für den schönen abend 
aber mit dem grün komm ich auch nicht mit
egal 
IST DA NOCH IRGENT JEMAND ZUM FLIRTEN  :Huh?:  :Huh?: ?

----------


## mämchen

Na, der grüne  Brummgrummelbär! 
Grins von links außen bis rechts außen, 
Ute

----------


## Zwickbua

wenn man es mir erklärt versteh ich es auch
dan ist ja alles klar 
Was macht die Bügelwäsche ? :Zwinker:

----------


## lucy230279

ich bin daaa, will flirten...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Zwickbua

Na dann süsse lag mal los ich bin schon richtig ausgehungert  :eek!:

----------


## lucy230279

hallo mein allerliebstes sonnenscheinchen.hab dich sehr vermisst. möchte in deinen armen liegen und kuscheln..  :hearts_mouth:   :hearts_mouth:   :heart:   :heart:   :i_miss_you_cut:    :im_yours_ribbon_cut:    :lips_heart_1:     :n_kiss04:

----------


## Zwickbua

muß nur kommen mir ist grad eh langweilig seh nur fernseh und hab sonst nix zu tun :cool_5:

----------


## mämchen

@Zwickbua: die Wäsche ist    f e h e r t i h i g ! ! ! 
Zeit fürs Sofa, fürn Schläptop und meine Foren... 
Oder vielleicht kleb ich noch ein paar Bilder ein - oder ich stell noch was bei eBay ein - oder ich lese die Zeitung von heute und gestern - oder ich mach den Speiseplan fürs Wochenende - oder die to-do-Liste für morgen  - oder ... 
Liebe Grüße  
Ute

----------


## Brava

He erst bei mir vorbei kommen brauch einen Mann der Bügeln kann

----------


## Zwickbua

kann zwar bügeln muß aber nicht unbedingt sein es gibt schöneres
und mämchen kein Hecktik aufkommen lassen immer mit der Ruhe und jetzt erst mal den Abend geniesen leg die Beine hoch und las es dir gutgehn

----------


## Brava

Na du bist mir aber einer,

----------


## mämchen

> kann zwar bügeln muß aber nicht unbedingt sein es gibt schöneres

 das könnte von mir sein - ich seh auch immer zu, dass ich alles so glatt aufhänge, dass ich nur wenig bügeln muss. 
Und die anderen Sachen - gehn alle prima auf dem Sofa, machen Spaß, sind keine Arbeit für mich!  
Ute

----------


## Zwickbua

na klar bin von Natur aus etwas faul

----------


## lucy230279

@zwicki  

> muß nur kommen mir ist grad eh langweilig seh nur fernseh und hab sonst nix zu tun

 na sag mal, nur weil dir langweilig ist komm ich nicht vorbei, dessen sei dir sicher!!*entrüstetist*
dafür bin ich mir zu schade, nur wenn du des wirklich willst, komm ich rüber...

----------


## Brava

Lucy ich bin schneller

----------


## Zwickbua

lucy mir ist langweilig und da hab ich doch Zeit um nur an dich zu denken und mach dir keine Sorgen wegen Brava die findet mich doch wieder nicht *dickesfettesgrinsen*

----------


## Brava

Denkst auch nur du wir haben hier ein Adressbuch wo alle drin stehen kennste das

----------


## Zwickbua

na dann schau mal nach wenn du weißt wen du suchen mußt

----------


## Brava

klar weiss ich das ich kenn wen den du auch kennst
na süsser jetzt baff

----------


## Zwickbua

da dann
du arbeitest also mit Informanten 
Über all lauert der Verrat

----------


## Brava

Klar Süsser muss doch wissen wen ich Jage du armer Hase

----------


## Zwickbua

ich will aber nicht das Opfer sein und schon garnicht die Beute  
OK über Beute können wir reden

----------


## Brava

Du passt  genau in meine Sammlung

----------


## Zwickbua

achso ich bin nur einer von vielen :Sad:

----------


## Brava

was heisst hier viele?
Ich sammle leidenschaftlich
Du bist eben mal ein Hübscher

----------


## Zwickbua

na ja ich seh doch kanz normal aus

----------


## Brava

na wenn du denkst ich seh es anders bin eine Frau  :f_05blow_kiss:

----------


## Zwickbua

übertreib nicht bin ein kanz normaler durchschnits Kassper

----------


## Brava

na wenn du denkst ich sehs anders gel Süsser

----------


## Zwickbua

jetzt hör aber auf werd ja schon ganz rot :emot16_eyelashes:   :goof_3_cut:

----------


## lucy230279

@brava, finger weg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
das ist mein zwicki, du hattest deine chance und hast sie nicht genutzt.
selbst schuld... 
@zwicki
komm in meine arme.. ich knuddel dich..

----------


## Brava

Ätsch Lucy du bist zu weit weg :im_yours_ribbon_cut:  ich bin schneller

----------


## Zwickbua

Lucy mein schatz mein Herz ist schon bei dir und der rest von mir ist unterwegs :lips_heart_1:

----------


## Brava

Ha Ha so schnell biste nicht

----------


## Patientenschubser

> klar weiss ich das ich kenn wen den du auch kennst
> na süsser jetzt baff

 Solte das ich sein, neine ich bin kein IM.... 
Vorher sollte mir die Zunge abfaulen....

----------


## Obelix1962

@Brava, 
Den Finger heb ich hier im Dörfle jetzt und mach aus einem Hinkelstein eine Keule
um auf die Jagt zu gehen.
Zwickbua jetzt wird es Zeit ein Versteck zu suchen.
Auf Wilderei gibt es nur eine Antwort....

----------


## Brava

Schubsi wer redet denn von dir dich mein ich nicht
Häschen was ist los ,bin doch Brav

----------


## Obelix1962

Heiß ist Dir des Morgens wohl 
bis Abends zieht sichs nieder
doch ich Verzeih dem Schnuckelchen
singt sie doch schöne Lieder

----------


## Brava

Ach Hasi bin doch wieder ganz lieb ist wohl der Frühling der mich trieb

----------


## Obelix1962

Glaub nicht das nur der Lenz Dich ruft
bin Morgens ganz schön ausgebucht 
den auch das Reimen welch ein Kraus
dient der Kultur und dient der Maus

----------


## Brava

Obelixle mein Häschen es raucht schon wieder bis hier her

----------


## Obelix1962

Fenster öffnen!
Sauerstoff und kalte Luft in den Raum lasen
und lockere Kleidung bevorzugen 
Bei Herzstechen den Arzt des vertrauens anrufen
und ihn auf die derzeitige Lage aufmerksam machen. 
Für den größten Notfall 
Rettungszentrale anrufen (Schubsi richtet das dann) 
Wichtig eben nicht mehr aufregen 
tief durchatmen und die Pm's bitte nicht nochmals lesen (zumindest gerade jetzt nicht in Deinem Zustand).

----------


## Brava

Na Danke,was hat das mitmeiner Schulter zu tu ich denk du kommst Massieren

----------


## Obelix1962

Noch bin ich hier gebunden
auf den Schultern trag ich einen Bär
das ist nun mal bei der Arbeit so
da hat man's Heute schwer

----------


## Brava

Drückst dich wohl?
welchen Bär du meinst wohl schubsi das Bärlein

----------


## Brava

Hei einer da zum Flirten?

----------


## Obelix1962

Klar doch Schnuckelchen wer kann Dir schon wiederstehen muß nur mal auch um die Ecke schaun ob nicht noch die Lucy und der Zwicki da rum lungern und sich auch was zu sagen haben.

----------


## Brava

Ich glaub keiner da von den zwei Süssen Zwicki ist auf der flucht der junge hat panik

----------


## Obelix1962

Ich glaube Lucy hat Ihn aufgegeben. 
Der arme Zwicki

----------


## Brava

Ne der Süsse hat angst das ich ihn finde ,so ging er in deckung

----------


## lucy230279

ich? zwicki aufgeben? niemals!!!!
aber mein schubsi vermiss ich auch. ich glaub, der hat mich aufgegeben..*schluchz*

----------


## Brava

Glaub ich nicht der ist doch ein ganz lieber,veleicht hat er viel zu tun

----------


## Obelix1962

Schwäbische Rezepte schreiben
sich mit uns die Zeit vertreiben
Bei der Arbeit muß er schichten
und Obelix tut schon wieder dichten 
Dar arme Schubsi tut mir leid
verbringt er doch die meiste Zeit
mit warten auf den nächsten Gräsch
und auch Afganistan demnächst

----------


## Patientenschubser

Bei deinen Gedichten läuft es mir Eiskalt den Rücken runter. 
Aber nicht vor Ehrfurcht... *schauder* 
Ja, einer muss ja arbeiten...

----------


## Brava

Schubsi gehst du wirklich da hin

----------


## Patientenschubser

Solltes es klappen und eine Stelle für mich frei sein, ja dann geh ich dort hin. 
Wenn ich Glück habe geht es dann Mitte/ Ende Oktober los, bis Mitte/Ende Februar.

----------


## Brava

Du willst mich verlassen ?
Da ist es doch Gefährlich ,hast keine Angst

----------


## Patientenschubser

So einfach ist das nicht mit haste keine Angst. 
Angst hat sicherlich jeder der dort runter geht. 
Aber Gefährlich ist es überall auf dieser Welt, ich kann genau so während der Arbeit vom Auto erfasst werden....

----------


## lucy230279

untersteh dich, du musst dieser welt unbedingt erhalten bleiben.
ich brauch dich noch!!und viele andere auch!!

----------


## Brava

Genau das

----------


## Patientenschubser

Was soll ich mich unterstehen :Huh?:  
Ich weiß nicht was ihr meint, das habe ich geschrieben:   

> Aber Gefährlich ist es überall auf dieser Welt, ich kann genau so während der Arbeit vom Auto erfasst werden....

 Nix anderes und das ist so in meinem Beruf! 
Ich kann genauso von einem Fixer mit eienr infizierten Nadel gestochen ... oder bei einer Schlägerei/ Schießerei... mit be-/ getroffen werden.

----------


## Brava

willste uns Angst machen,wir haben dich halt gern dewegen machen wir uns Sorgen

----------


## Patientenschubser

Das ihr mich gern ahbt weiß ich, warum sollte ich euch Angst machen :Huh?:  
Ich hab es geschrieben wie ich es sehe, die Lage dort unten ist etwas hm präkär keine Frage. Aber mein Beruf bringt auch Gefahren mit sich die nicht ohne sind. Dazu gehört schon die Anfahrt mit Sonderrechte zu einem Notfall...

----------


## Brava

Hast du dich freiwillig dahin gemeldet

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ja ich habe mich beworben für den Einsatz, geht als Reservist nicht anders.

----------


## Brava

Du hast ja echt mut,wenn du mein Mann wärst würde ich dich nicht gehen lassen
Wie denkt deine Frau drüber

----------


## urologiker

> Wer von euch Flirtet auch so gern,
> Meldet euch

 Here, there, everywhere... 
...lonely hearts out there - looking for a home?  
logiker, flirtfrenetischer Single wider willen  :Zwinker:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich habe lange (sehr lange) mit meiner Frau darüber gesprochen und diskutiert. 
Sie steht hinter mir!
Ich habe das hier im Forum auch schon erzählt. 
Mit Mut hat das nicht viel zutun, finde ich.
Für mich ist es eine Herausforderung der ich mich stellen möchte. 
Soviel dazu, mehr nicht den dieser Thread ist dazu da das geflirtet wird.

----------


## Brava

Also los wer hat lust zu flirten ?

----------


## Obelix1962

Allzeit bereit aber Du bist mir leider schon wieder entfleucht, schaaaaade

----------


## lucy230279

> Here, there, everywhere... 
> ...lonely hearts out there - looking for a home?

 alone,not lonely,aber flirtwillig..  :emot31_embarrass:   :f_eyebrows:    :f_05blow_kiss:

----------


## Brava

He ist wer in Flirtlaune ?

----------


## Zwickbua

:e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:  aber hallo

----------


## Brava

Aber Süsser was ist los ,heut gut drauf

----------


## Zwickbua

geht so ziemlich müde aber ein bissle flirten geht immer
wo ist dein Hase hat er heute kein Lust

----------


## Obelix1962

Allzeit bereit mein Schnuckelchen.
Werde Heute mal etwas zärtlicher wie sonst Deine Schultern Küssen

----------


## Obelix1962

@Zwickbua, 
ja wo hat sich den das Bürschlein die letzten 48 h versteckt

----------


## Zwickbua

auf arbeit und beim zu viel trinken

----------


## Obelix1962

Du hast doch hoffentlich nicht Dich betrunken weil die Brava dich an der Ecke stehen ließ

----------


## Zwickbua

ne war ein Geburtstag von einem guten Kumpel

----------


## Brava

Hat Angst vor mir denk ich mal

----------


## Zwickbua

seh ich aus als ob ich Angst hätte sei Ehrlich du hast mich gesehen

----------


## Obelix1962

:Patsch:  :devil_3:  :feather:  :h_hit_3:  :goof_3_cut:  :l_08hit_on_head10:  :loser_3_cut:  :m_rolling_1:  :moan2_cut:  
Na ja wer mürrisch an der Ecke steht
ganz oft dann einsam weitergeht :kick:

----------


## Brava

Ne Süsser da hab ich bissle panik auf der Titanic gehabt
Häschen was machst du da

----------


## Obelix1962

@Brava 
Häschen ist ein böser Rammler
das war wohl ein bitter kalter 
Doch ich zügle mich ja schon
Der Knüppel kam mit recht
nicht schlecht.

----------


## Brava

Aber Schatzi so wars nicht gemeint,hab dich doch lieb

----------


## Obelix1962

Das Schnuckelchen das mag den Hasen
und der der mag auch Keulen in Massen
so ist er satt, 
gesättigt von diesem Wildbret 
da legt er sich zur ruhe 
und wird auch wieder nett

----------


## Brava

Sag blos gehst in die Haja?und ohne mich

----------


## Obelix1962

Bin ich blöd ?
Jetzt wo ich Dich am Äther hab doch nicht.
Im Bett sterben die meisten Männer
Du weist was ich damit meine.

----------


## Brava

Schon davon gehört,aber mein Häschen darf nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Brava

Wo ist Zwicki abgeblieben
He Süsser wo du bist

----------


## Obelix1962

Schlafen gegangen der Kleine

----------


## Zwickbua

nix sclafen ich bin nur etwas zurückhaltend

----------


## Brava

warum?beiss ich

----------


## Zwickbua

ich offe nicht oder doch? 
aber bin heut etwas schreibfaul

----------


## Obelix1962

LESEN BILDnET !

----------


## Brava

nun mal los ihr zwei nicht so faul

----------


## Obelix1962

Na Du legst mir ja auch nicht gerade viele Worte zur Zeit auf
immer diese schrecklich Wortkargen Rätzelchehn

----------


## Obelix1962

BUAAAAAA da ist mit gerade Aufgefallen ich muß eine Magnum Flasche öffnen ich hab meinen *1000 sten Beitrag*   
hinter mich gebracht und hab es nicht einmal bemerkt. 
Prost !

----------


## Brava

Na wohl heut nicht schnell im denken :lips_heart_1: nu besser

----------


## Obelix1962

Ich gehöre jetzt zu den Auserkorenen 
Ihr dürft mich jetzt auch AVATAR nennen

----------


## Brava

Klasse Schatzi,ich gratuliere dir :kiss2_133_cut:

----------


## Obelix1962

Sieht erst so richtig Lustig aus wenn ich das erreicht hab was ich will ! 
Was ?   :star:  :star:  :star:  :star:  :star:  :star:  :star:   :star:   :star:   :star:

----------


## Brava

ich helf dir dabei,wenn du mit machst
schreib mal los

----------


## Obelix1962

Auf welcher Linie bewegen wir uns
auf der Linie der Freibeuterei oder der Linie der in die Jahre gekommenen weiblichen Begebenheit

----------


## Brava

Na was wird das jetzt werd ich nun zum Pirat abgestempelt
Häschen

----------


## Obelix1962

Ok !
Andere Richtung eingeschlagen um den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen. 
Der Nebel man nennt ihn auch the Fog
der zieht in der Früh über die Landen
im Sommer trägt das Mädchen nen Rock
sieht aus wie der von einer Bekannten

----------


## Brava

na nu bin ich zu müde um zu verstehen,ich trag keinen Rock nur Jeans

----------


## Obelix1962

Ich sag nur eins Scottland
Kilt
geile Sache

----------


## Brava

Nun wirds bunt,du bist ohne unterw...
Ich rot werde

----------


## Obelix1962

Hasilein hat das Fell gewechselt und läuft jetzt ohne ...
siehst Du die fletschenden Zähne ....

----------


## Brava

Ohoh Panik ich habe Gaby duckt sich :i_miss_you_cut: Und an dich denkt

----------


## Obelix1962

Ich duck mich jetzt auch mein Bettchen nun brauch
Morgen wird ein langer Tagtraum war

----------


## Brava

ich noch Boxen schau das kommen wahre Kerle dank Schappi

----------


## Obelix1962

Antibiotikaschläger ohne H.

----------


## Brava

Aber die Körper !!!!
Schnucklig

----------


## Obelix1962

Wie Du sehen konntest auch diese Körper sind vor Verletzungen nicht sicher. 
Die Birne weich und die Nase Blatt
im frühen Alter beißen sie ins Grab
das ist ein Sport für Penner
für mich nicht gerade der Renner 
Will ich den Kopf tranchiert
das hab ich längst kapiert
dann lass ich diesen Sport sein
bin lieber nicht allein.

----------


## Brava

Na die brauchen blaue Augen sonst macht es keinen spass

----------


## Obelix1962

Brauchen die die wirklich oder brauchen die nur die Börse die dabei rauspringt.
Für eine Mille würde ich meinen Kopf auch mal hinhalten (Training vorausgesetzt)

----------


## Brava

Ich finds schön ,jedem seine sache obs gefällt

----------


## Obelix1962

Ich gönne es im ja
es war ein schöner Kampf aber jetzt lass uns wieder zurück zum Thema des Threeds kommen.
Ich schau bei Dir vorbei zum flirten oder so

----------


## Brava

Na dann los mein Häschen

----------


## Obelix1962

Die Sonne schein es ist soweit 
die blosse Gier die regt sich in mir
was ist den da geschehen nur 
hörst Du sie auch, wie schön, die Natur 
Die Vögel zwitschern es vom Dache
in manchen Gärten man höret das gelache
von Mädchen und Buben keine spur
Sie lieben sich in der Natur 
Der Lenz ist wohl gekommen
ganz schnell war er jetzt da
habt ihr ihn auch vernommen
den Drang, wie Wunderbar

----------


## urologiker

> Die Sonne schein es ist soweit 
> die blosse Gier die regt sich in mir
> was ist den da geschehen nur 
> hörst Du sie auch, wie schön, die Natur 
> Die Vögel zwitschern es vom Dache
> in manchen Gärten man höret das gelache
> von Mädchen und Buben keine spur
> Sie lieben sich in der Natur 
> Der Lenz ist wohl gekommen
> ...

 
Ich will auch mal:   FRÜHLING 
In dämmrigen Grüften
Träumte ich lang
Von deinen Bäumen und blauen Lüften,
Von deinem Duft und Vogelgesang. 
Nun liegst du erschlossen
In Gleiß und Zier
Von Licht übergossen
Wie ein Wunder vor mir. 
Du kennst mich wieder,
Du lockest mich zart
Es zittert durch all meine Glieder
Deine selige Gegenwart.

----------


## Obelix1962

Wouw ein Kenner/Könner  Selten sieht man hier im .net
eine Antwort gar so nett

----------


## Brava

Na nu lauter dichter hier?

----------


## urologiker

Gibt es eigentlich schon einen Lyrik-fred in der Schätt-Ecke? Wäre doch eine Maßnahme - habe auch so einige Goldstücke auf Lager... 
Edit: Die Suchfunktion ist dein Freund - ich weiss... :Grin:

----------


## Obelix1962

So lange es beim Flirten bleibt 
ist dies ein schöner Zeitvertreib 
schau Dich nur um Du unentlich Lose
schau hin,
schau hin,
da steht sie mitten drin
in einer Coladose 
eine schöne rote Rose

----------


## Obelix1962

@urologiker, 
bisher hab ich meine Beiträge selbst geschrieben da brauch ich keine Suchfunktion ! 
Zudem gibt's hier einige die nichts unanständiges, in das anständige Forum gestellt bekommen wollen und da wollen wir uns doch daran halten.

----------


## Teetante

*@ Obelix! 
Solange sich die unanständigen Sachen nicht durch das ganze Forum ziehen, hat keiner was zu meckern!! 
Und ne Lyrik-Ecke hätte doch was, müssen ja nicht nur "unanständige" Lyriks rein.  
Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Sodele ich habe jetzt mal einen neuen Thread aufgemacht,
in dem könnt ihr nach Herzenslust rum "Dichten" und rum "Reimen"
Vielleicht klappt es ja dann mal bei dem einen oder anderen ja mit der Zeit. 
Den Übung macht den Meister.... 
Vielleicht schreibt ihr ja auch euer Lieblingsgedicht rein, so wie ich es gemacht habe. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

danke schubsi, is ne gute idee.
@all 
vielleicht können wir dann das reimen doch eher auf den lyrik-thread beschränken?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ja würde mich freuen wenn in Zuknuft sich das Dichten auf diesen Thread beschränken würde... 
gruß Schubser

----------


## Obelix1962

Wer flirtet gern zur frühen Stunde werfe ich jetzt mal in diese Runde. 
Sollte sich nicht reimen hat sich so ergeben.
Und da es für mache ja immer so lang wird Abends frag ich mich wer kann da überhaupt noch Morgens flirten ohne gleich rot zu werden vor seiner Kaffetasse

----------


## lucy230279

ich kann immer flirten, egal zu welcher tageszeit  :Grin:

----------


## Brava

Ich auch nur keiner da!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Obelix1962

@Lucy 
und lieg ich richtig mit der PM
Hexen aus Sachsen und so weiter

----------


## Obelix1962

Und was ist mit mir

----------


## Brava

na ich dachte du führst selbstgespräche

----------


## Obelix1962

komm mir manchmal sooo einsam vor hier

----------


## Brava

aha dewegen schreibt mein Häschen sich allein

----------


## Obelix1962

Ich schreib doch Dir denn Du bist hier mein Schnuckelchen

----------


## Brava

na siehste wohl ,einer muss sich ja ums Häschen kümmern

----------


## Obelix1962

wieso eine meine Hexe ist doch auch da

----------


## Brava

wovon redest du?

----------


## lucy230279

meinste mit hexe mich?

----------


## Brava

Lucy haste auch einen Besen?

----------


## Obelix1962

Ich doch nicht wollte nur mal wissen wie die Reaktionen sind und welche bösen Mädchen sich daraufhin melden

----------


## Brava

Hier gibts keine bösen Mädchen,nur Jungs

----------


## lucy230279

Gute Mädchen kommen in den Himmel, böse überall hin..
bin ein böses mädchen, aber ein gute wicca-hexe.. :-))

----------


## Obelix1962

Das glaub ich nicht höchstens den Teufel 
und der verführt kleine Mädchen in die Hölle

----------


## Brava

Lucy so was gibt man doch nicht zu

----------


## Brava

Na dann wo ist denn mein Teufelchen

----------


## lucy230279

nicht? uupss :goof_3_cut:  
bin halt zu ehrlich..

----------


## Obelix1962

@Lucy 
"Solange du niemandem schadest, kannst du deinen Willen tun." 
Leitsatz oder Recht

----------


## Brava

du denken nicht sagen ganz einfach so denken alle wie lieb wir sind :a_01angel_1:

----------


## lucy230279

@obelix 
recht, noch kein leitsatz

----------


## Obelix1962

Jetzt hat man hier einen Flirtthreed und keiner nutzt ihn. 
Ihr glaubt doch nicht das das so weitergehen kann.
Speziel für Euch eingerichtet und bearbeitet, geflirtet und rumgealbert und jetzt
gibt es hier im Forum überhaupt noch liebende Menschen, Menschen die die lust verspüren eine virtuellen Flirt zu führen und durchzuziehen. 
He auf gehts ich allein hab doch hier nicht geschrieben es waren doch so viele mit an Bord und haben diesem Threed Ihren Stempel mit aufgedrückt.
Wenn jetzt mal so ein kleines Licht wie ich am Horrizont die Kurve kratzt dann heist das nicht das das Flirtthreed deswegen sterben muß. 
Flirten ist gut für unsere Seele
Flirten ersetzt uns Träume
Flirten tut uns gut
Flirten ... 
Ich glaub ich könnt zur Zeit Stundenlang hier etwas zum Thema scheiben
Euch, Dir, Ihr ! 
Wir sind das Forum, gemeinsam, wir sind diejenigen die hier flirten können, auf Teufel komm raus, wir selbst haben es in der Hand ob wir diesen Threed begraben oder weiter führen. 
Wie sageten doch gleich "Die 3 Musketiere" 
Einer für alle, alle für einen!  :angry_slap_3:   :feather:   :im_yours_ribbon_cut:   :jumps_rope:

----------


## Zwickbua

Solte man hier mal wieder eine kleine Wiederbelbung starten ?
Ich währ dabei  
Gruß an all meion Lieben

----------


## lucy230279

hab nix dagegen, muss nur im rahmen bleiben!!!  :s_rose_for_u_cut:  :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:

----------


## Zwickbua

aber hallo natürlich 
wir fallen niemals aus den Ramen und wenn dann klettern wir schnell wieder rein 
Also ran an die Buletten und munter drauf los geflirtet :s_rose_for_u_cut:   :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:

----------


## Obelix1962

Ich bin überzeugt das wird lustig !

----------


## Brava

Schön das ihr ihn wieder leben lasst

----------


## Obelix1962

Nicht nur schön sondern sehr schön 
iIst es nicht so, das wir alle etwas Zuneigung und Liebe brauchen !

----------


## Brava

Stimmt vollkommen

----------


## Zwickbua

Ich hab leider wenig Zeit aber jetzt ist schon wieder fünf Tage Ruhe hier
Braut ihr schon wieder einen anstoß ?   :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:  :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:  :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:  :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:  :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:  :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:

----------


## lucy230279

mein sonnenschein, ich habe nur auf dich gewartet und du warst nicht hier  :embarrassed_cut:  :s_rose_for_u_cut:  :s_rose_for_u_cut:  :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Zwickbua

Jetzt währ ich da und sehne mich nach dir aber ist wie immer du bist schon wieder weg (HEUL)

----------


## lucy230279

ach sonnenschein, nicht traurig sein. bin in gedanken bei dir...

----------


## Zwickbua

Sieste schon wieder zu langsam aber Prinzessin bin nicht traurig weil ich denk auch viel an dich  :drawing_heart:

----------


## Falke

Na wo sind wir denn hier gelandet ?
Im Forum werden nur noch Medizienische Buchausschnitte als Threads veröffentlicht.
Keiner Flirtet mehr scheinbar.
Und wo sind sie denn geblieben die schönen Frühlingsgef..... 
Na ja wollte mal wieder hier reinschaun und vielleicht mal was schönes wieder hören
aber dem ist ja leider nicht mehr scheint mir.
Nur noch alles soooo Stocksteif ohhhhhhhhhh in was für einer Gesellschaft leben wir.

----------


## Brava

Wir sind nicht stocksteif
Los Hase lass uns Hoppeln

----------


## Falke

@Brava, 
Ich knuddel Dich mal eben ganz fest Schnuckelchen, bei Dir weis ich das doch das wir nicht steif sind ! 
Grüßle Falke

----------


## Brava

Ne bestimmt nicht,gell Seifchen

----------


## Falke

He wo sind wir hier unter der Dusche !
*grinz* 
ne, ne das wollen wir mal lieber jetzt nicht ausdehnen hier oder ? 
ILD Uwe :Zwinker:

----------


## Brava

Bestimmt nicht,wir sind so brav :a_01angel_1:  :a_01angel_1:

----------


## urologiker

Ähöm, darf ich stören?

----------


## Falke

Ja jetzt aber, Brava, Brava, soll ichhhh ! 
Zur Warnung erinnere ich Dich jetzt mal an Montag oder einen anderen Tag wo es sooooo schönes Wetter gab das man etwas über dem Koooopf brauchte.

----------


## Brava

Na dann tu es doch

----------


## Brava

Falke schlimmer Finger du

----------


## Falke

Ich bin doch Brava   :Winter48:  :a_01angel_1:  Mann !

----------


## Brava

Na klar doch grins
Teufelchen sind nicht lieb :teasing_new:

----------


## Falke

He was bin ich jetzt Teufelchen oder Seifchen ich glaube Du weist das selber nicht lass uns doch mal die anderen fragen *grinz*

----------


## Brava

Angst das ich noch mehr Namen für dich find :c_laugh: 
hab noch paar auf Lager

----------


## Falke

Ich hab diesbezüglich keine Angst ! 
ich wehre mich als Seifchen dann an Dir oder wie war das doch gleich mit dem Häschen in der Pfanne saß still und stumm oder so ähnlich *grinz*

----------


## Brava

Ich such gleich ein Gewehr :teasing_new: 
dann gibts gebratenen Hasen in Rotweinsosse

----------


## Falke

Mit oder ohne Knödel  :Grin:

----------


## Brava

Wenn schon dann mit!!!!!!!!!
Lecker so ein Hase

----------


## Falke

Und als Beilage Erbsen (Hülsengemüse) und Karotten (Wurzelgemüse)

----------


## Brava

Ne muss nicht sein leckerer Hase langt

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo Flirt-Freunde und Künstler  Das ist dann wohl jetzt ein Küchen-Pfannen-kochschmaus-Flirt?! Ist mal was neues! Sehr Einfallsreich! :ta_clap:  :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Falke

Na dann fang mal an die Töpfchen aus dem Schräckchen zu holen

----------


## Brava

Bin schon dabei,pass auf ich komm gleich
dich krieg ich schon

----------


## Falke

Na dann reinigen wir mal die Mohrrüben 
und streifen die Hülsenfrüchte

----------


## Brava

Komm schon her du süsser Hase
lass dich fangen

----------


## Falke

ne ne da ziehst Du mir nur das Fell ab und willst mich braten !
Wer weis was Du da sonst noch machst wenn ich dann da so ohne Fell auf dem Brett liege

----------


## Brava

Mit Chocolate
Body Paint einreiben

----------


## Falke

ne ne ne den Hasen erst schön zart abwaschen und abtupfen mit Salz einreiben
ein wenig weißem Pfeffer einreiben und zum Schluss mit reichlich Paprikapulver anhauchen

----------


## Brava

Ich mag aber lieber Hase süss :d_smily_tooth: 
leckerchen

----------


## Falke

Mit Vanillegeschmack muß ich mal testen wie das rüberkommt
man ist ja auch Ente süß/sauer

----------


## Brava

Das wird bestimmt lecker
Los Hase komm her :c_laugh:

----------


## Falke

Na da bin ich noch beim Überlegen welche Beilagen ich dazu wähle. 
Süße Möhren und Anis-Reis wäre bestimmt eine tolle Kombination
alternativ gemischte Gemüse-Sticks mit Dill Dip und Peterling-Kartoffeln

----------


## Brava

Beilage sind Semmelknödel
du kriegst ja sowiso nix ab Ätsch
du wirst ja Gebraten

----------


## Falke

Ne, ne, ne also von Semmelknödeln würde ich ab raten ein Tier welches Wurzelgemüse verspeist zu Lebzeiten  sollte auch wenn es auf den Tisch kommt mit Früchten der Erde genossen werden. 
Halb und Halb Knödel wären da schon besser glaubs mir

----------


## Brava

Hm mal nach denken
wie ma sonst noch einen Hasen vernaschen kann

----------


## urologiker

Sagt mal, warum flirtet ihr nicht via PM? Ist ja nett, dass ihr uns teilhaben lasst, aber...  :Huh?:

----------


## Brava

Wir überlegen wie wir Hasen Zubereiten :c_laugh:

----------


## Falke

Stimmt da ist doch nichts verwerfliches dabei !

----------


## lucy230279

auch die zubereitung von tieren gehört hier net wirklich her. das gehört eher in die sparte der kochrezepte, oder?

----------


## Brava

Schon!!!!
Aber diesen Hasen zu essen 
Lieber nicht :c_laugh: 
Der ist einfach süss

----------


## Falke

@Lucy 
na dann muss ich das nächste mal Dir das Kochen mal erklären Lucy
wenn ich da auch jetzt Ärger bekomme wir sehen uns bestimmt noch mal. 
Gruß Uwe

----------


## Patientenschubser

> @Lucy 
> na dann muss ich das nächste mal Dir das Kochen mal erklären Lucy *wenn ich da auch jetzt Ärger bekomme wir sehen uns bestimmt noch mal.* 
> Gruß Uwe

 *Sollte das eine Drohung sein? 
Tut einfach um was man euch bittet und schreibt euch das per PM!*

----------


## Brava

So wie ich das lese war es keine Drohung
Ich glaube hier wird alles nur noch ernst gesehen,ist nun Spass verboten?

----------


## Falke

@Patientenschubser, 
Zur Erklärung, und  damit endlich vielleicht mal wieder Friede  herscht  
dies ist keine Drohung an Lucy ! 
Wie wir uns im Roum "Lustiges-Flirten oder so" Unterhalten ist wohl unsere Sache
entgegen früherer Chat-Angewohnheiten reden wir ja wohl nicht über diverse Dinge sondern über die Zubereitung eines Hasen, ebenso überschreiten wir hier keine Grenzen die nicht zum Thema passen.
Ich sehe deshalb das kein Grund bisher da ist, dies auf persönliche Mitteilungen zu beschränken oder mich zu vertreiben lassen. 
Informiere Dich doch so wie sonst auch einmal zum Thema, hier das Stichwort zum Thema: "Flirten", bei Wikipedia 
Die die sich darüber alterieren sollten sich erst einmal glaub selbst an die Nase fasen und ihre Gedanken ordnen, dies auch tun um sich zu bilden. 
Dies hat noch keinem geschadet. 
Gut sollten wir wieder übers Zubereiten eines Hasen reden werden wir uns wohl miteinander telefonisch zukünftig unterhalten müssen (nicht das Du Rot wirst) 
Na und dann noch etwas wann hörst Du auf, Kritik an anderen die Dir nichts getan haben auszuüben.
Egal welchen Thread ich besuche muss ein Schubsi aus Frust scheinbar seinen Senf dazu abgeben. Ich glaube das Problem was Du mit mir hast sollte nicht hier im Forum besprochen werden, denn hier sind Menschen denen das genörgele gegen den Strich geht. 
Warum musst Du zum Beispiel Deinen Frust mir gegenüber "nicht im nicht öffentlichen Teil als PM schreiben" sondern nach jedem Beitrag von mir, meistens im Anschluss, Deinen Senf dazu abgeben, erkläre dies doch mal auch hier im öffentlichen Teil den anderen. 
Menschen die Hilfe brauchen zu helfen ist eine Aufgabe ! 
Die denen man nicht Aufgrund persönliche Abneigung gegenüber treten will, sollte man meiden, weil sonst Krach vorprogrammiert ist, da diese zurück schießen könnten

----------


## Falke

Ach eins hab ich noch vergessen die Threads mit den Meisten Aufrufen und Antworten solltest Du Dir mal zu Gemüte führen Schubsi

----------


## Brava

Ach Häschen hab dich ganz toll Lieb :drawing_heart:  :drawing_heart:  :drawing_heart:

----------


## Falke

:hearts_mouth: *Ich Liebe Dich auch !*  :hearts_mouth:

----------


## Brava

schau mal wer da ist
der passt besser!!!!!!!
gell Häschen

----------


## Falke

Hee das ist gemein Du weist genau das ich Lila nicht mag
Hellblau gestreift oder Rot gestreift OK !
Aber NIEMALS LILA ! 
HEXE !

----------


## Brava

Hexe hihi
sagt der Teufel
nun besser?

----------


## Falke

Deutlich besser ! 
Mir ist von dem Lila so richtig schlecht geworden 
grausam !
In Lila ist ja wie Pizza mit Kokosraspel und scharfem Senf

----------


## Brava

Kommt noch besser grins
warte ab

----------


## Brava

Was hast du denn?
siehst du schon Geister :teasing_new:  
ab in die Suppe

----------


## Falke

Nicht Suppe Du siehst das falsch Liebestrank!

----------


## Brava

Na seit wann brauchste so was?

----------


## Falke

neee, die von Dir zuerst erwähnten Tabs brauch der Kleine nicht und zudem die ziehen 
jetzt eh um, glaub nach Berlin damit da auch mal was steht (grinz) an alle Anwender deswegen zukünftig auch teurer (Hauptstadtaufschlag zur Haushaltssanierung)!

----------


## Brava

Na nu schummelst du?

----------


## lucy230279

@obelix   

> auch die zubereitung von tieren gehört hier net wirklich her. das gehört eher in die sparte der kochrezepte, oder?

 das war mein post. was hat das damit zu tun, ob ich kochen kann oder nicht?
und ob du mich besuchen kommst entscheide ich zu gegebener zeit und nicht im flirtthread.
danke für dein verständnis.

----------


## Falke

@Lucy 
Ich glaube das Du mich gut genug kennst um zu wissen das auch ich ab und an ein Spässchen mache. 
Wer zu Dir kommt entscheidest wirklich nur Du . 
Sollte das falsch verstanden worden sein Entschuldige ich mich hiermit öffentlich !
Dir hab ich es ja bereits gesagt. 
Kur schön weiter und nehme alle Anwendungen war.
Erhole Dich gut !
Und Genieße die Tage die Dir noch verbleiben um etwas zu Deiner Erkrankung dazuzulernen. 
Grüßle
Uwe

----------


## lucy230279

okay, nix gegen ein späßchen aber ab und zu aufpassen, okay? alles klar. :Smiley:

----------


## Falke

@Lucy, 
Du kennst mich doch Lucy, so mit dem Aufpassen hab ichs nicht *grinz*
und so wie Du es ja auch mitbekommen hast, Liebe ist was sehr sehr schönes ! 
Da gibt es eine Tolle Aussage:   :hearts_mouth:  :hearts_mouth:  :hearts_mouth:   :hearts_mouth:   *Die Liebe sie hilft uns und sie macht uns Glücklich,*  *aber sie macht uns manchmal auch Blind.*   :hearts_mouth:  :hearts_mouth:  :hearts_mouth:   :hearts_mouth:   In diesem Sinne Schöne Tage mit Deinem Schatz und Deiner Kur  Uwe

----------


## Brava

Lucy nicht alles ernst nehmen,Uwelein ist zur Zeit voll drauf
Witzig ohne Ende :teasing_new:

----------


## Falke

*Eben Glücklich der Mann !*

----------


## Brava

Das ist doch toll :e_jumping_1: 
Häschen ist Glücklich

----------

